# Coche por radiocontrol



## akrana (Nov 29, 2005)

Hola!

Necesito un esquema de un emisor de 4 canales de radiofrecuencia para controlar un cuatro motores a una distancia de unos 10 metros.

Los motores deberian girar en los dos sentidos no de si se necesita un canal por sentido...

Saludos y gracias por adelantado


----------



## ArturoGP (Feb 24, 2006)

Que tal akrana, puedes usar los CI LM1871(emisor) y el LM1872(receptor), por cada CI puedes controlar 2 motores en sus dos sentidos, osea que para 4 motores tendrias que usar 4 CI(emisor, receptor) + los puentes H para los motores, antes de emprender el proyecto verifica que estos CI los vendan por donde vives. 

verifica sus caracteristicas y aplicaciones tipicas de los CI en www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## naxox (Mar 3, 2006)

arturo si tienes los esquemas utilizando estos integrados porfavor envialos?????'


----------



## ArturoGP (Mar 3, 2006)

Que onda naxox, revisa el datasheet de los integrados en la pagina que menciono, solo tienes que entrar y poner el nombre de lo CI en el buscador de ese sitio, y ahi encontraras todo lo necesario.

Saludos.


----------



## billy boot (Mar 30, 2006)

tengo el mismo problema,pero yo quiero kontrolar los diferentes motores independiente mente ? esto se puede?


gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 31, 2006)

Hola  a todos, he encontrado esta pagina ,que creo que teneis ,para distraerse , suerte saludos 
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/


----------



## darkingneo (Jun 14, 2006)

hola a todos soy estudiante de electronica  y me interesa hacer  un radio control que controle  varios motores de cc   lo que ya tengo es  el codificador y me falta  el transmisor  este debe operar  en una frecuencia de 35 a 40 mhz  la verdad es que busco el esquema y no lo encuentro  si alguien tiene  por favor  mandenmelo ami correo  o si alguien  me puede ayudar a diseñarlo se lo agradeceria mucho 
gracias anticipadamente


----------



## matias5858 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola yo tengo la pag lo unico no se como utilizar las salida , el circuito es para un aeromodelista , si alguien me ayuda a como usar las salidas, lo quiero es manejar las luces de un autito a control remoto , creo que con este circuito se puede, gracias

dejo la pagina :  http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm


----------



## calzone (Oct 11, 2006)

Tenga una duda, creo que es muy sencilla pero nose mucho de esto.
como puedo hacer que un coche de radiocontrol, reciba señales desde mas lejos, por ejemplo, lo alejo unos metros y leugo se detiene por que ya lo le llega la señal, como puedo hacer que reciba la señal desde muchisimo mas lejos? le pongo una antena mas larga o algun amplificador o que?


----------



## VichoT (Oct 11, 2006)

Holas.calzone.Un amplificador resolveria tus problemas...debe ir justo antes dela antena..

Talvez sea posible reajustar el amplificador del cto...si ya lo tiene reemplazando algunas pieza para aumentarle la potencia. 

BYE!


----------



## ZequeZ (Feb 14, 2007)

Bueno, mi nombre es Ezequiel, y soy nuevo en el foro, lo que me gustaria seria que alguien me ayude a iniciarme en el radiocontrol, pra poder hacer autos, barcos, aviones, etc con radiocontrol, yo estube leyendo en el foro y y observe que todos uds. tienen un alto conociemiento en la materia, yo apenas tengo 14 años y recien este año empiezo con la electronica en la escuela (Es un escuela tecnica obviamente), y lo que me gustaria seria que por medio de este foro pueda iniciarme con todo esto  , siempre quise aprender electronica.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leer mi post...


----------



## cliche (Feb 15, 2007)

bueno la verdad es que para trabajar con la materia de radiocontrol debes de tener un manejo ya formado de lo que es el conicimiento de la electronica
esta es una materia u poco extensa ya que tienes que hacer muchos calculos 
para ovtener a cuanta distancia puedes trabajar 
cuanta es la frecuencia con la que estas trabajando
etc:
yo te recomendaria que estudies un poco para ue logres tener los conocimientos basicos y luego comenzar a ondizar en esta materia 
para que logres diseñar tus propios circuitos

saludosssssssss


----------



## ZequeZ (Feb 16, 2007)

gracias, la cosa es que este año empiezo con la electronica en la esculela y queria ya iniciarme un poco, orientarme, por ejemplo me gustaria una guia para empezar, que me explique un poco  ...


----------



## PaCo GV (Mar 26, 2007)

Pues soy nuevo en este foro, estudio Electromecanica y quisiera que alguien me diera orientacion sobre el proyecto que quiero realizar...
Este proyecto se trata de un Auto de control remoto (inalambrico), el cual queremos ponerle luces parpadiantes, sonido, etc., y alguna otra sugerencia... Quisiera que me dieran su punto de vista acerca de esto, si me pueden ayudar o sugerirme algun diagrama con gusto lo aceptare...
Gracias y ta chido el foro... 8)


----------



## chelco (Abr 6, 2007)

Por este link puedes empezar, es un control a distancia de 4 canales, aparece toda la información para armarlo y a la vez explica el funcionamiento.
Suerte!!!!!!!!!!

www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/rx1.htm


----------



## PaCo GV (Abr 18, 2007)

Chelco, gracias por tu información te lo agredesco... Me sirvió de mucho...


----------



## Philip (May 16, 2007)

Necesito que me ayuden con guías paso a paso si pudieran para construir un Carrito a Control Remoto Sencillo, es que me han dejado hacer esto para presentar como proyecto y realmente estoy perdido, si pudieran ayudarme estaría agradecido inmensamente y pues ,en si lo que les pido es guías para poder cambiar un Carrito Control Remoto a un Carrito Control Luces osea hacer que el carro se mueva cuando este en luz y cuando este en obscuridad permanezca quieto, y también poder aplicarle movilidad hacia derecha e izquierda utilizando luces.

De antemano agradezco su cooperación.


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 4, 2007)

buee la idea de full full no es que tenga calefacion y direccion asistida.. jeje

la idea que se me ocurrio es armar un autito, que funcione manejado por una pc, tenga una camarita y un microfono, en principio capaz pueda hacerselo funcionar utilizando un cable y luego armar una interfaz para controlarlo remotamente (por antenas quiero decir) que les parece..

estudie electronica pero no me llevo muy bien con esto aun.. podria ayudarme a armar esto??
la idea de esto es aprender (se que me propongo algo demasiado dificil por tema de señales, video y demas.. pero siempre me gustaron los  retos de este tipo.. ) que dice Help Me!! ?? 

Gracias!
 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 5, 2007)

Al moderador, dsp de estar un rato navegando el foro me parece que el lugar correcto para este POST es en "Diseño analogico" --> "Diseño de circuitos en general", te pido si podrias hacerme el favor de mover el post. desde ya muchas gracias

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## diego_daniel (Jun 5, 2007)

La idea esta buena, yo te diria que empieces por hacer funcionar el autito, estaria bueno ya que le queres poner camariata y otros chiches, que lo hagas con motores paso a paso, para asi poder manejarlo con bastante precicion. Para el tema del control remoto, ya vienen unos modulos ya echos que dicen que funcionan bastante bien hasta unos 20 metros, supongo que deben de venir mejores. Los que yo te estoy diciendo salen 4 dolares los transmisores y 9 los receptores, yo hace un rato encarge un juego en CIKA (Buenos Aires Argentina). Revisa este link: 

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

abajo del todo tenes la direccion de CIKA.

Para hacer el autito podes usa algun micro o algun Pic, pero para eso vas a tener que saber algo de programacion, 
Yo queria hacer algo por el estilo con un microcontrolador AT89c8252, es bastante completito, podes usar unos temporizadores que tiene, unas interrupciones, y otras cositas buenas. 
Este micro sale unos 28 pesos. Si queres algunos manuales u otras cosas te las puedo pasar. Tengo un ejemplo de como hacer funcionar motores paso a paso y todo, 

Espero que te sirva, yo estoy en este foro intentando que alguien me de una mano de como comunicar a mi micro con un celular Nokia, pero todos lo revisan y nadie contesta!!!
Espero te alla sido de ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2007)

como esto:

http://www.shelato.com/SecurityRobot/


----------



## Andy_CARP (Jun 7, 2007)

Juaaa nu sabia de ese robotito..  jeje
buenoo mi idea es algo asi.. la onda es armarlo de "0". Gracias igual



> Para hacer el autito podes usa algun micro o algun Pic, pero para eso vas a tener que saber algo de programacion,
> Yo queria hacer algo por el estilo con un microcontrolador AT89c8252, es bastante completito, podes usar unos temporizadores que tiene, unas interrupciones, y otras cositas buenas.
> Este micro sale unos 28 pesos. Si queres algunos manuales u otras cosas te las puedo pasar. Tengo un ejemplo de como hacer funcionar motores paso a paso y todo,



podrias pasarme eso?? porfaa me re interesa!! 
yo tb pensando en usar un pic16F84 (creo que es el mas comun y el que mas se usa no?) la idea es hacer que avanze y retroceda utilizando un motor paso a paso que tenga una buena velocidad dentro de todo y mejorarla un poco quizas con una buena relacion de transferencia, para doblar habia pensado utilizar otro motor paso a paso mas pequeñoy con mas opciones de movimiento quizas.. (mas bobinados internos) y armar unas rutinas para que el pic o el micro se encargue a traves de los circuitos driver correspodientes para cada cosa.. de hacer que gire y avanze o retroceda... 
estuve buscando un poco sobre como controlar motores paso a paso y encontre uan nota muy buena sobre como manejarlos utilizando el puerto de la pc
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/motpap/index.htm
el circuito de arriba parece uno bastante sencillo, pero no logro emularlo en Multisim 10 faltan componentes y lo de armarlos no me sale.. :s y el NTE 3044 no existe por lo menos no con ese nombre.. :S (no es el nombre del datasheet acaso ese?)

aca les dejo un link sobre motores paso a paso (muy buena información)
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

realmente entre un pic y un microcontrolador me conviene utilizar un microcontrolador no???
microcontrolador me gusta lo que dice Diego_daniel (parece una muy buena opcion) ahora en caso de utilizar pic cual me conviene usar ? el pic16F84??? es el mas comun no?? y barato digamos???
diego_daniel podrias pasarme lo que tenes sobre el micro ese? gracias!
dejo mi mail.. (como se manejan para pasarse cosas?)
(Espacio editado por Dano)
graicas!

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## 30secondstomars (Ago 15, 2007)

Hola .. soy nuevo .. estudiante de electronica  en mi segundo semestre y tengo que presentar justamente este proyecto en 2 semanas mas , porfavor  me gustaria que me ayudaran y cuando lo complete pongo un tutorial paso a paso y con imagenes .. pretenfo hacer un auto manejado por RC y  
que tenga un motor para las ruedas traseras y un servo para la direccion ....  espero comentarios


----------



## totung (Ago 16, 2007)

amiglo lo que se me hace mas facil es que compres un auto ya ensamblado a radio control, desarmes el control(mando) y conectes a la pc al puerto que vayas a usar y directamente ya tienes el control del auto desde la pc solo que tienes que hacer un programita para mandar las señales a travez del puerto ya sea serial al control (mando) del RC. hay camaras inalambricas tambien ya fabricadas de tipo CCTV o circuito cerrado que solo es cuestion de montarla en el rc y conectar el receptor a la TV o a una tarjeta capturadora de video en la pc. aca en mexico hice algo parecido pero sin conectarlo a la pc si no a un volante y el video lo mande a una pantalla de 52" vaya que se veia muy bien como si fuera juego de playstation jajaja y el proyecto total me salio en 1000 pesos mexicanos mas o menos unos 100 dolares debido a que compre un excelente carro RC si os finciona la idea que tengo te agradeceria que me mandaces algunos de los resultados... buena suerte


----------



## 30secondstomars (Ago 16, 2007)

Ya estoy en eso .... solo nesesito un esquema de un transmisor y receptor.......


----------



## alan-rob (Ago 31, 2007)

HOLA... yo soy un chico de 11 años.. y me re interesan los robots.. incluso tengo el robosapien.. y me encanta... y quiero saber todas las cosas para aprender a hacer un robot a control remoto... o por la computadora manejarlo...y realmente no entiendo lo q son por ej ULN2003, ULNxxxx y nada... ni RH... pero quisiera saber... por favor ... ayúdenme!!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 31, 2007)

alan-rob:


tienes que estudiar las bases de la electronica y la electricidad. pues para comenzar.

preguntate que es voltaje y que es corriente ??? con eso comienzas y a partir de ahi entonces van surgiendo nuevas preguntas y asi comienzas con todo este cuento hasta el final de tus dias porque uno nunca puede decir UFFFF YA SE TODO SOBRE LA ELECTRONICA !!!! toca estudiar siempre.


Te felicito !! por tener ese robot ! y estoy seguro en un futuro seras un gran tecnico o ingeniero !

ADELANTE !


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Sep 3, 2007)

Saludos:  Me gusta esa mentalidad, y si, es verdad que hay que estudiar bastante sobre el tema.

Sugiero que se inicie consiguiendo algun juguete en desuso y tratar de cambiarle las funciones o el comportamiento.  los carritos de rc son muy prácticos.   ya mas adelante es bueno ir subiendo el nivel construyendo sus propias plataformas desde cero, y diseñando arquitecturas hardware y software propias....
Suerte


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2007)

voy a ser un poco duro....

primero deber saber que es un robot.

y para darte una pista, lo que tu quieres no lo es.

un robot debe de tener algun tipo de programacion, despues de estudiar electronica sugiero que leas las 3 leyes de la robotica.


espero no desanimarte. 
estas en el lugar correcto

saludos.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Sep 3, 2007)

Saludos:

Pues hay diferentes versiones, pero un robot no tiene que ser necesariamente autónomo, ni mucho menos programado.   Fíjense en los robots que utiliza la armada de los Estados Unidos para combatir el terrorismo, o los que desactivan minas, o los UAV's, o los que se usan para revisar tuberia de aguas negras, por ejemplo los robots de los battlebots, o algunos sumos de gran tamaño.
No puedo negar que tienen algo más de software o un poquito de inteligencia que les permite controlar su sensorica, pero tienen en comun que basicamente son radiocontrolados.
incluso las primeras versiones de los robots de Honda se programaban en tiempo real (lo que en definitiva se traduce en control remoto.  todos tienen interfaces ethernet o wireless para su control, incluso el ultimo).   Pues si, no es tan pomposo un robot de control remoto a uno autónomo, pero ambos son robots.   
Puede que el uso del "robot" sea muy similar al de los tipicos carritos RC, pero si se le agregan cosas, puede ser bastante impresionante.

Otra cosa.  Asimov propuso las leyes para robots bastante avanzados que pudieran reprogramarse asi mismos (aprender), viviendo en una epoca de poco avance en el campo de la robotica (por allá por los años 50's)  como todavia estamos en "pañales" con la robotica, ellos no van a hacer nada más de lo que les programemos o lo que sus circuitos análogos puedan hacer.  así que no hay problema, si desea darle una utilidad distinta a Juguete RC, es perfectamente un robot, y ánimo, yo estoy en el cuento de la robótica hace 5 años y así mismo empecé.

Suerte!!!

Saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2007)

alguien me podria ayudar con los sensores opticos de un robot??


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Sep 16, 2007)

Saludos:
Cual es la aplicación específica de dichos sensores?

si son para seguir lineas negras, se recominedan los cny70 o los qrb1114 conectados a su salida a un comparador o a un trigger schmitt para darle el nivel adecuado.  
si son para detectar colores, se recomienda el uso de varias resistencias LDR con filtros de colores sobre ellas para asi con logica apropiada detectar colores
si son para detectar proximidad, lo recomendable es usar un receptor de IR modulado (como los de los televisores con control remoto) y un emisor que trabaje a la misma frecuencia para que no reciba falsos disparos.

Suerte!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

con lo que voy a trabajar es con los detectores de proximidad... que cuando el viaje de impulsos IR rebote con algo , el sensor IR o un fotodio,fototransistor reciva la señal y le indique al sistema que debe frenar e ir a otro lado... de todas maneras mas tardesita publico un circuito que consegui para ver que opinan.. atmbien sobre el seguidor de lines..
Gracias por anticipado..


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2007)

no quiero parecer necio, pero lo que nueestro amiguito publico es "robot a control remoto"

estoy de acuerdo que el RC puede ser de ayuda

el ejemplo de battlerobots mmmm no es el mejor, ya que esos no son robots son carritos a radio control con intrumentos de batalla.

el aeromodelismo es un ejemplo de robots???

como tal la palabra automata, nos da una idea de que es un robot, 

un uav?? veiculo aereo sin tripulacion. es eso, no es un robot, 

como ya lo dije no quier parecer necio ....


saludos


----------



## elnomo (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola al foro ,vereis , les he comprado a mis dos hijos dos coches teledirigidos iguales ,y el problema es que al maniobrar uno tb maniobra el otro al tener la misma frecuencia.
¿habria alguna forma de ponerle una frecuencia distinta a uno de los dos coches?

un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

Eso es un truco para facilitar la produccion en serie. creo que es posible, pero de todas maneras no te aseguro nada, solo te lo digo para que no pierdas las esperanzas y esperes que alguien con mejor experiencia en electronica te pase el dato.


----------



## totung (Sep 27, 2007)

que yo sepa solo se cambian los cristales del control y del auto segun recuerdo  es lo que se hace en  las carreras de radio control cada quien tiene un cristal que tiene una frecuencia diferente.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2007)

pero he desarmado varios carros baratines de RC y lo unico que tiene cristal es el emisor, no el receptor.


----------



## Mushito (Sep 28, 2007)

Si tiene cristal, solo el emisor, entonces cambia el cristal a otro de valor aproximado, por ejemplño de 27.480MHz a 27.000 Mhz y luego en el receptos resintoniza hasta que puedas recibir los mandos a una distancia moderada.
Precaucion: debes marcar toda la posicion original antes de cualquier modificacion, en caso de que no logres modificar, retorna a la posicion original.


----------



## elnomo (Sep 28, 2007)

Lo primero gracias a todos por las respuestas,lo desmontare y mirare el cristal que comentais.
Lo dicho un saludo y mil gracias


----------



## Blanca Novelo (Oct 10, 2007)

Mira, no dejes que te desanimen, es un buen foro, pero ellos tienen, en la mayoria d elos casos, mucha experiencia o por lo menos son titulados, yo igual estoy empezando con la robotica y mecatronica, y aun no he leido sobre varios terminos, es un campo muy extenso, nunca acabas de saber, porque siempre hay mas, no te desesperes, todo con paciencia sale bien, empieza leyendo paginas sobre robotica para principiantes, toma nota de los consejos que te dan por aqui y aprovecha a investigar sobre ellos, no es lo mas sencillo del mundo, a mi en lo personal, casi no m gusta leer, pero en cosas asi no no s queda de otra, estoy sorprendida con tu edad y tus planes, es poco comun encontrar a un amiguito de tu edad tan intrigido y decidido con lo que quiere, me da muchisimo gusto por ti, bueno aqui estoy por si necesitas saber algo o estudiar algo, nos matamos entre los dos  cuando necesites ayuda aqui estoy, no se mucho pero podemos investigar, un saludo y suerte con tu proyecto.
Blanca Novelo


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 11, 2007)

Sea lo que sea que quieras hacer, yo te diria que comiences por aprender todo lo posible de mecanica, electicidad y electrónica.
Si te embalas de entrada con algo que no terminas de comprender, terminas frustrado.
No se exactamente cuales son tus espectativas, pero suponiendo un robot como todos lo imaginamos, requiere sortear un monton de obstaculos, los cual no puedes hacer si no sabes lo basico.
Es como querer hacer un castillo sin saber lo que es un ladrillo.
Deja la parte de "robotica en si" para luego, y comienza por las cincias básicas. Cuando tengas una buena idea será facil aplicarlas a lo que sea que las quieras aplicar. Sino estarás practicando ideas ajenas hasta que te canses y habras perdido tiempo.

Saludos y mucha suerte.

PD: Las tres leyes de la robotica. son las mismas que en Yo Robot? ? ?


----------



## jose_flash (Oct 28, 2007)

ola estoy haciendo un radio control de lucha pero la arma me gustaria manejarla a parete pero tengo dos radio controles a la misma frecuencia (27Mhz)  como podria cambiar la frecuencia (el receptor tiene un trimmer) pero el emisor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Habria que ver como genera la portadora el emisor, si tiene cristal o que ?

Ante la duda NO toques, te puedes quedar sin radio control.


Foto, circuito o data.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 29, 2007)

He visto que los radiocontroles usados para el aeromodelismo les cambian la frecuencia de trabajo tan solo cambiando el cristal (tanto del receptor como del transmisor). Me imagino que este procedimiento debe funcionar solo para un rango de frecuencias establecido por el fabricante.

Todo es cuestión de probar.


----------



## hfe.ib (Dic 16, 2007)

Mira si tenes mas interés en el producto final que en armar todo vos mismo, utiliza modulos de RF tipo Wengshing o Telecontrolli. Con eso tenes solucionado el tema del enlace de radio.
La etapa de control puede ser un codificador/decodificador (Recordar que modulan ASK (Amplitud shift keying) Ejemplo:

 "Portadora", "No portadora", "Portadora", "Portadora", "Portadora", "Portadora", "No portadora"    =     1 0 1 1 1 1 0 )

Podes utilizar varios LM567 en el modulo receptor, y calibrar 555s en el transmisor... por ejemplo... tambien lo podes hacer con microcontroladores... con esos modulos que se consiguen facilmente lo unico que necesitas para hacer un radio control, es imaginacion.
Te recomiendo que los pongas con zocalos, porque cuando te aburras y quieras hacer otra cosa vas a tener que sacarlos.

PD: la frecuencia de trabajo esta en 433.92 Mhz. Ya que la etapa de RF esta toda armada, podes hacer pruebas en el protoboard.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 16, 2007)

Si no me equivoco, quieres hacer algo así como un seguidor de luz..

Bueno, si es eso, la solución a tus problemas, está en el buscador..

Precisamente...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-seguidor-luz-super-facil-10853/

Es algo, increíblemente fácil...


----------



## MYSTERIO (Dic 17, 2007)

Nononono, el seguidor de luz o uno de línea son robots o "carritos" autómatas que no necesitan control remoto. Regularmente los carritos a control remoto, su uso más básico es el de "robot de sumo" o "robot luchador". De hecho yo también voy a hacer el mío, te dejo el diagrama básico, dos motores con su respectiva reversa ... ya sólo es cuestión de encontrar un control remoto que nos proporcione 4 bits diferentes, no más, no menos. Si lo encuentras 1º no seas mala onda y postéalo.

Y claro la complicada base mecánica, ...pero al menos de mi proyecto esta es la parte más importante.


----------



## sayayin (Dic 17, 2007)

en la pagina http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/ encuentras bastante información sobre radiocontrol  espero que te sirva


----------



## cliver91 (Dic 27, 2007)

hola yo tengo un auto que anda con respecto a la luz que recibe...
Pero yo quiero agregarle un control remoto al mismo... Porque usa fototransistores...
Y yo en lugar de ponerle eso le quiero poner MOC3020, entonces en la parte de fototransistor del moc lo pongo al auto, y el led interno del moc se lo quiero controlar a traves de un control remoto...
He visto qe los transmisores infrarrojo son mas simples pero hay que estar apuntando el control hacia el auto sino se pierde la señal.... 

Alguien podria darme un esquematico de trans y recep de RF de 3 canales? lo que necesito es basicamente que prenda o apague los leds interno de los moc (para derecha e izquierda) y otro que cierre o abra la alimentacion del auto (asi avanza o se frena)

aca les dejo la pag: http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/minirobot.htm

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Andy_CARP (Ene 7, 2008)

buenasssssssss sisi despues de mucho tiempooo remotoo estoo ya lo quieroo armar.. no comprar el cubloc.. ¬¬ jeje q ya trae todo armadito y lo montas y fueee jaja
buenoo estaba pensando.. lo primero que tengo q hacer es pensar como lo voy a alimentar.. mm bateria de 12vcc no? que opinan?
entonces para comenzar necesitaria conseguir
bateria 12vcc (mientras hago pruebas utilizare una fuente regulada de lab)
2 motores paso a paso (1 para avanze y retroceso y otro para girar)
                  en este punto la pregunta es.. conviene que las ruegas delanteras sean moviles.. 
                                                                        o
                  conviene girar las ruedas de un lado en un sentido y las del otro en el contrario para girar?
luego debo armar las placas driver para los motores paso a paso y luego ya a conseguir un pic para realizar los movimientos solos..
o es preferible utilizar relays o algo asi? transistores.. digamos..
lo que me planteo en este punto es.. si armo el programa con el pic.. supongo q al enviar la señal "avanza" el auto va avanzar tanto como diga en el pic.. osea vanza 1 metro avanza 1 metro pq es lo q se programo en el pic.. encambio con TR dejaria de avanzar cuando suelte el boton? o hacer el programa en pic q le diga cuando tenes esta señal da 1 giro.. osea q mientras este la señal emm girarira? jeje

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## julitop (Ene 8, 2008)

hola Andy CARP, sabes, yo estoy laburando en un proyecto muy parecido,salvo con la diferencia de q no lo voy a controlar con la compu. lo voy a controlar con una radio de 2 canales, y unos modulos de RF q tengo tambien de dos canales, todo esto tiene como cerebro un PICAXE 18A. Estoy utilizando motores de destornilladores electricos y cree un bastidor de acrilico q los contiene junto con la electronica. para controlar los motores utilizo dos puentes de "H" con los tip 31 y tip 32, estos circuitos se alimentan con 2 pack de baterias, unas para los motores, y otro para la circuiteria y demas. como complemento tamben le voy a poner una camarita inalambrica (que averigue y no supera los 140$) y si puedo un microfono. 
si necesitas ayuda en algo avisame.


----------



## Andy_CARP (Ene 8, 2008)

huu bueniisiimoo mann, mira la idea de la compu es para empezar.. ya que adaptar de la PC (osea una entrada directa) a un radiocontrol (una entrada inalambrica) no es tan dificil (emm creo) en realidad la idea es armar un lindo control remoto y manejar todo por radiocontrol inalambrico obvio.. pero como no toque mucho la electronica para armar cosas prefiero comenzar utilizando la compu para tener menos problemas.. digamos "ir paso a paso" jejej  entedes? 
suerte y gracias!


----------



## Andy_CARP (Ene 17, 2008)

Buenasss
estuve probando un par de circuitos en multisim y luego de un rato, ya que no voy a utilizar motores de alto consumo o eso creo..  me decidi por armar un puente H sin el integrado L293b segun lei soporta hasta 1A de consumo, pero he leido que nadie logro sacarle mas de 0,6A en fin...
estuve probando un par de circuitos y me he quedado en uno basico de puente H con transistores BC327 y 337 que son faciles de conseguir y baratisimoos 
el tema es que no logro hacer funcionar correctamente el sistema de interlock en multisim.. se queda oscilando.. :s
en la imagen se puede observar el circuito de interlock que estaba probando. 
muchas gracias y suertee


----------



## djleite (Ene 31, 2008)

Quisiera empezar con hacer un carrito a control remoto simple con dirección y una velocidad regular, es decir, que este en total funcionamiento a excepción de detalles como luces y todo eso.

En fin, lo que necesitaría seria una guía de las cosas que tengo que comprar para el carrito y el control, y después como ensamblar las piezas. 

Gracias por adelantado y espero que me ayuden.


----------



## ZOH (Ene 31, 2008)

No es un problema tan sencillo como para empezar, en principio hacer los transmisores y receptores es complicado, te recomiendo comprar módulos de radiofrecuencia RF hechos, puedes buscar los tlp434 y rlp434. El control y eso es eficiente con microcontroladores, pero para eso debes aprender a programar antes además de una etapa de potencia para controlar motores. Si quieres empezar a desarrollar el proyecto en fases, con gusto puede ir colaborandote


----------



## Andy_CARP (Feb 3, 2008)

Amigos finalmente todos los problemas anteriores.. se debian a que la hoja de datos del BC337 que tenia se encontraba mal.. :S  por lo cual conectaba al reves el transistor. finalmente arme el circuito correctamente en el protoboard.

A continuacion hay una imagen del mismo el problema es que calienta..
incluso el motor gira poco mientras no alimento las bases..
este problema aparece cuando conecto las bases cruzadas en el dibujo se encuentran los puentes ya.

Los cables azules son del motor (el mismo tiene puesto un condensador de poliester)
el cable rojo son los 12VCC y el negro la masa.

please help 

by Andy_CARP


----------



## jonoveve (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola a todos. Estoy planteando diseñar un avión electrico, manejo la electrónica digital y analógica  pero no se como hacer funcionar un aparto a distancia, ni los componentes que lo componen. Me gustaría, si fuera posible, que alguien que conozca la materia me ayudase con el circuito electrónico de la emisora y el receptor.sería de una emisora sencilla de tres canales, izquierda, derecha y alante. Si lo logro, mostraré el resultado y los pasos que seguí.

-------- Gracias por adelantado --------


----------



## luchoito (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola yo estaba postendo un tema nuevo pero desparece no se porq?
mira yo queiro hacer lo mismo pero un auto y con 2 motores adelante y atras  me pasaron esto http://home.att.net/~wzmicro/rf.html  y no consigo el tasmisor ni el receptor si alguien nos pudiera ayudar!! a vos y a mi seri muy bueno

LUCIANO


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Se los elimino el moderador: debe ser que no utilizaron el buscador, y de manera personal he visto unos cuantos post de estos! Casi siempre quedan al aire o dan links (como el que te pasaron a ti) que emplean modulos de RF ya listos que muchas veces son dificiles de encontrar!


----------



## luchoito (Mar 5, 2008)

y se puede conseguir uno bueno pero que sea facil de conseguir?


----------



## jonoveve (Mar 5, 2008)

He pensado que el avión tendria dos motores, estilo al avión ``falcon RC´´ al ir hacia delante se activan los dos motores. al ir a izquierda o derecha su correspondiente motor unicamente. Esto se consigue facilmente con electrónica digital. pero lo que no se es como hacerlo para que sea a distancia, es decir, para manejarlo con control remoto.


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 5, 2008)

hola amigos, pues les informaciónrmo que yo estoy haciendo un proyecto que no tiene nada que ver con el suyo, pero si tiene en comun la parte de radiofrecuencia, y el diagrama que han puesto es el mismo que voy a utilizar.
Conforme pasa el tiempo me doy cuenta que los transmisores y receptores que utilizan el decodificador HT12E es exactamente el mismo pero con nombres diferentes, en realidad son faciles de conseguir, lo dificial fue haber encontrado otro nombre para el mismo dispositivo
de hecho yo ya compre mis modulos de transmision en una tienda de electronica que esta en aguascalientes, mexico (www.decelectronics.com) o puedes buscar en la pagina del proveedor de esa tienda que es www.radiotronix.com


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 5, 2008)

ok, esto es justamente lo que necesitan, claro en caso de que utilicen un micro para mandar los datos al transmisor y un micro para recibirlos del receptor no necesitan los integrados que se indican como HT12E  y HT12D, solo deben tomar en cuenta que el transmisor soporta maximo de 4600 baudios
Justamente en este momento estoy en el laboratorio de electronica de mi escuela para empezar las pruebas con la parte de rf...
despues posteo mis resultados

saludos y les deseo buena suerte


----------



## luchoito (Mar 6, 2008)

Adjunto: transmisor rf 4 bit con encoder y decoder


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 7, 2008)

hola ZOH yo solo quiere saber si tienes el diagrama para el carro control remoto que solo tenga direccion a la derecha a la izquiera hacia adelante y atras. plz solo quiero el diagrama o me puedes dar una pagina de internet donde lo consiga. 



GRACIAS.


----------



## ZOH (Mar 7, 2008)

Info tan puntual no tengo, los prototipos ue he hecho deenden mucho de lo que consiga, motores de impresora, transmisores, aluminio, bases, entonces mas bien cundo voy a empezar miro que tengo, si has leido sobre microcontroladores, sabes que estos hacen el sitema muy flexible, entonces no se necesitan diagramas rigidos, si asi te puedo ayudar, con gusto


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 7, 2008)

Como les prometi les pongo los resultados de mi primera prueba con el transmisor: NO FUNCIONO, seguramente esto se debe a que el dispositivo que me vendieron esta no en muy buenas condiciones (les anexo una foto para que vean como son y pues NO SON DIFICILES DE CONSEGUIR) y ya estoy arreglando el asunto con la persona que me lo vendio...

Con respecto al asunto de las funciones del RCT RCR pues te menciono que el transmisor tiene una portadora de 433 MHz y cuando en el dato de entrada hay cero logico la portadora es suprimida y cuando hay 1 logico la portadora es transmitida, por la parte del receptor en el pin de DOUT te entrega un tren de pulsos similar al que le entro al transmisor, por lo que este sistema es muy util para sistemas de comunicacion asincrona


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 8, 2008)

hola ZOH. gracias por lo que me dices, yo pense que ese carrito con esas funciones basicas era facil de hacer pero ya veo que no. solo quiero hacer algo q sea a control remoto no importa lo q sea. he visto varios diagramas en internet  pero son con mas funciones de las q yo quiero.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 11, 2008)

th3 monst3r


tiene que ser el proyecto  por radiofrecuencia?  
no has investigado acerca de los irled?  (los que usan los controles de la tv, dvd etc)


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 11, 2008)

la verdad que no eh investigado nada. pero como puedo hacer ese circuito con eso? porque me imagino que tengo que hacer algo que emita una señal y algo que lo reciba. por lo q veo es complicado construir lo q yo quiero pero eh visto varios diagramas control remoto. conseguí un mini robot  esta es la pagina

http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/minirobot.htm


gracias


----------



## totung (Mar 11, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> th3 monst3r
> 
> 
> tiene que ser el proyecto  por radiofrecuencia?
> no has investigado acerca de los irled?  (los que usan los controles de la tv, dvd etc)



yo pienso que es mejor radio frecuencia ya que por IR tienes que apuntar directo al objetivo. a diferencia de RF


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 11, 2008)

estube revisando en internet sobre la radio frecuencia. me parece un poco mas sencillo que con los microchip. pero yo quiero saber como construyo el circuito es decir la parte de electrónica. xq a un no entiendo muy bien como puedo hacer funcionar un carrito con este tipo de frecuencia tendrías q guiarme porque la verdad no se como hacerlo y otra forma de guiarme seria con un diagrama.

gracias


----------



## totung (Mar 11, 2008)

checate aqui amigo, yo lo use en monocanal ya que solo necesitava prender luces a distancia pero te puede dar una gran idea para el proyecto que quieres hacer, espero te sirva de algo.

http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/radiocon.htm

los proyectos estan a la izquierda tipo menu, esta un poco enredosa la pag pero sirve.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Cual circuito emisor y receptor empleaste en especifico?


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 11, 2008)

ya revise el circuito monocanal. no se supone q deberia tener un control y algo q resiva la imagen? ha 2 cosas q no entiendo en ese diagrama que es el TP1 de 47 que eso es una resistencia pero porque tiene esa flecha en todo el medio? y la otra es lo q esta en la parte superior izquierda del diagrama que es algo q dice CV 20-30 pf q no entiendo porque tiene esa flecha que lo cruza ah y lo que es como una especie de resorte? 

gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2008)

Es un capacitor variable lo que dices que tiene un resorte! No es ningun resorte! Solo se coloca asi para mostrar que ese elemento varia en su valor!"


----------



## th3 monst3r (Mar 11, 2008)

ah ok gracias pero como es lo de la resistencia de 47k? la q tiene que le apunta en el centro. ok otra cosa acobo de leer q es un receptor monocanal con q voy a emitir la señal? no es mejor que hablemos por el msn?

gracias


----------



## totung (Mar 13, 2008)

transmisor 
y la verdad solo los use como base para mi proyecto el diseño final me ayudo mi profe de taller de electronica, cuando encuentre el diagrama que hice para mi aplicacion se los pongo

http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/transtonos.htm


----------



## JCBILBAO (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola,

No se exactamente como plantear la pregunta, pero lo que necesito hacer es controlar 3 pares de ruedas, explico..

Las 2 de adelante son las direcionales, derecha - izquierda ( 2 canales)
Las 2 de en medio son de traccion, adelante - atras ( 2 canales)
Y las 2 de atras tambien son traccion, adelante - atras ( 2 canales)

Puedo hacer esto con los modulos TLP434A y RLP434 ?

Gracias


----------



## bluetoothman (Mar 17, 2008)

Pues si deseas gastar tu dinero en esos módulos (algo incierto su funcionamiento) adelante, puedes ver una explicacion muy detallada en www.freewebs.com/glafebre

Por mi parte te recomendaría adaptar un timbre inalámbrico, que tiene muy buen alcance, diferenciando los pulsadores por ejemplo mediante tiempos usando cualquier pic micro, no tendrias que pelear con problemas de ruido y el costo es menos de la mitad de lo que cuestan los módulitos de RF.


----------



## gca (Mar 18, 2008)

Yo hice un auto al cual no le use aun el radio control pero ya tengo la idea de cual ponerle.
Usaria estos modulos con codificador y decodificador el tws-434 y rws-434 el circuito es simple y muy pocos componentes , esta explicado en esta pagina http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm
Solo utilice dos motores controlados independientemente en la parte d atras del auto dandole marcha y direccion con solo esos dos motores, claro que es mas como un robot que un autito de carrera.


----------



## elecrton (May 19, 2008)

Andy CARP: hace un tiempo yo armé un puente H para exitar un parlante de 25W para lo queal principio pensé en utilizar una BC547, te imaginas que con tanta potencia los transistores se me pulverizaron. Entonces encontre una solución que quiza a ti tambien te sirva, en ves de usar los BC547 directamente sobre la carga (en tu caso el motor, en mi caso el parlante) los usé para exitar unos TIP32 los cuales manejan mas potencia. Espero que te sirve mi experiencia.
Tambien te pido que si tienes algun esquema de un auto a RC me lo mandes ya que querría armarme una.


----------



## Andy_CARP (May 19, 2008)

Gracias man!
la verdad que lo deje ree tirado el tema pq me ree frustre con esto de q no puse hacer andar un motor con un puente H.. supuestamente deberia aguantarselo... muchos me dicen que debo polarizar los TR pero bue.. intente de muchas formas y ninguna resulto.. =(


voy a intentar como tu dices.. si tienes algun diagrama que puedas facilitarme super agradecido =)

en cuanto al autito rc no cuento con un diagrama en si.. sino q la idea es ir armandolo...


Saludos!

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## resistron (Jun 16, 2008)

Hola a todos...estoy armando un carro a control remoto simple...que se desplaze hacia adelante, hacia atrás, gire a la izquierda y a la derecha...en cuanto a los motores y el programa para el PIC no tengo dudas hasta ahora...creo que si lo puedo hacer...lo que no tengo ni idea como hacer es mandar las señales de control desde un control remoto hacia el PIC con un alcanze de unos 15 metros...leí que no es conveniente usar señales y sensores infrarrojos porque tienen poco alcance y se necesita que la señal incida directamente al sensor...recomendaban usar radio frecuencia...pero de eso no se nada...y encuentro dificil entender y peor aun implementar el circuito que necesito...basicamente solo necesito transmitir 4 señales...agradecería mucho su ayuda...necesito explicaciones, ideas,  links donde se explique calramente los principios de funcionamiento.

Porsiacaso haga falta aclarar....uso el PIC 16F877A y dos motores CC controlados con PWM.

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## lewi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola a Todos: bueno les cuento que tengo un par de carros de radio control para poder repararlos, y la verdad no se por donde empesar.
uno al prenderlo empiesa a correr hacia atras en circulos sin tocar el control y el otro no prende y no se a que se debe o talves algo quemado... pero no se como lo identifico.
de ante mano gracias.


----------



## totung (Jun 24, 2008)

con un multimetro revisa la continuidad, si hay puentes cortos o fugas...


----------



## jorger53 (Jul 1, 2008)

Mi pregunta es si puedo implementar el radio control de un cochecito de juguete, supuestamente este trabaja a 4 mghz? y si es así que necesito saber para usarlo en el
circuito que yo desee, o necesariamente tengo que crear el emisor y el receptor desde cero?
ya que el carrito se lo robaron y pues me gustaría aprovechar el control.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

La mayoria de los juguetes a control remoto vienen a 27 mHz pero ese servira igual.
solo debes buscar q la onda transmisora este en la misma frecuencia. puedes probar tocando el control algun boton y girando a la vez el capacitor variable del receptor el q esta en paralelo con la bobina de oscilacion. hasta q veas algun movimiento o reaccion en el juguete.

la cosa es q pudieses enviar algun esquema o circuito o foto del control remoto. saber cuantos canales tiene, pues el receptor debera tener la misma cantidad de filtros, y deberias ecualizar cada canal de envio con un tono para q el receptor ecualices cada canal receptor al tono del control y listo.

saludos.


----------



## jorger53 (Jul 1, 2008)

muchas gracias amigo, la verda es que de radio no se nada pero me doy cuenta de como está la cosa, es cuestion de prueba y error, no tengo una foto a la mano, pero el control solo tiene para avanzar, retroceder, y para los lados, asi que supongo serian cuatro canales, ahora bien hay algun integrado para esto? por que repito que no se de radio, pero he visto integrados que por ejemplo reciben o envian por fm, y pues me imagino que a lo mejor alguien ya diseño uno para hacer lo anterior.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

hay unos tda q envian y reciben fm en stereo, pero son usados mas en radios y esas cosas.
la cosa del transmisor y receptor es cosa simple, luego los filtros, 4 en tu caso, y 4 comandos con transistores y reles o triacs, o tiristores, u optoacopladores, o lo que sea. en tu caso, usarias 2 motorcitos de la sigueitne manera.

1 da la traccion del vehiculo y  el otro gira un torque chico para mover el eje delantero y girar izquierda o derecha.

ó

1 motor por rueda trasera y cuando quieres girar, uno se detiene y el otro sigue girando hasta q haces girar tambien el otro y al girar los dos el vehiculo se desplaza de frente.


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 16, 2008)

Si no encuentran esos modulo transmisores y receptores podemos reemplazarlos por cualquiera!

solo necesitas que te pueda transmitir tus datos digitales en el aire y ya....

aca en buenos aires, argentina estan como a $50 el par  transmisor\receptor ... no es caro pensando en todo lo que nos facilita esas plaquetitas colosales !


----------



## luchoito (Jul 20, 2008)

yo e encontrado el trasmisor y el receptor en estapagina http://www.decelectronics.com/ que son los primeros que aparecen pero no estan en  stock y salen como $80 aprox. ya que $1arg.=$3mex. + envio= $100 max. supongo


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 24, 2009)

hola  por favor ayudenmen
tengo un auto esos chinos a rc  y quisiera convertirlo en una oruga pero:
donde consigo las orugas? 
que diseño puedo hacer?

  mucha gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 24, 2009)

las orugas podes rebuscartelas con las correas que llevan los autos (autos de verdad), dentro del motor, que mueven distitas cosas a partir del movimiento del motor, por ejemplo bomba de agua.

esas correas las cortas y modificas a tu gusto. y se las colocas por fuera a las dos rueditas de tu autito.

pero si quiere otra tecnologia, ya un poco superior, deberias cambiar el sistema de rueditas por completo, y hacer q esa oruga tenga dentro suyo las ruedas q traccionan, otras q no traccionan pero le dan mas firmeza a la oruga y q todos los ejes dentro de la oruga tengan suspensiones individuales.

saludos.


----------



## hypnotikb (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola,

aquí venden orugas y relativos servomotores....

http://www.robot-italy.com/index.php?cPath=7_79

espero haberte ayudado...

Un saludo

Hypnotikb


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

gracias  y otra pregunta se puede aumentar la potencia y la fuerza a la vez

muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

fuerza es una cosa...potencia es otra

fuerza es igual a la masa por la aceleracion
potencia es igual a la fuerza sobre unidad de tiempo.

al aumentar la fuerza aumenta la potencia.

para aumentar la fuerza, podrias reducir un poco las rpm del motor con algun engranajecito, con relaciones q t parezcan utiles: por ejemplo 1:2 ó 1:4 ó mas.

de ahi tendras menos velocidad pero mayor potencia.

saludos.


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

gracias
y quiciera agregarle un brazo como es? tengo que modificar el circuito


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2009)

Podes buscar en las jugueterias, seguro que conseguis algo como por ejemplo un tanque de guerra a pilas por monedas, lo desarmas y ya tenes las orugas que necesitas. saludos


----------



## Dario (Feb 25, 2009)

al brazo lo podes armar con 3 microservos de 9 gramos pero es un poquito complicado el tema de controlarlos, vas a tener que aumentar canales al radiocontrol. en merkdolibre conseguis microservos por $30


----------



## bruno_2.0 (Feb 26, 2009)

muchas gracias por su predisposicion


----------



## solucion-electronica (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola muchachos ya he trabajado en eso y de verdad te sugiero que uses modulos rf combinado con  c microcontroladores , aqui te dejo un video del carro que hice , ademas de ser controlado a control remoto tiene una camara inalambrica para ver por el televisor por donde va el carro.


----------



## shadow_x (May 4, 2009)

yo no entiendo bien eso de los transmisores, he encontrado muchos decos y codex y les entiendo pero lo que no entiendo es el funcionamiento te los TX y los RX ya que no veo como conectar el codes al TX y el RX al deco. busquen en e-radiocontrol y si logran enteder algo me avisan


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2009)

el decodificador de radio control sirve para que en un canal puedas enviar varios datos, no unicamnet un 0 o un 1 logicos

El ejemplo oblicado para un decodificador es el 7447 que convierte un dato BCD a un digito visual

en electronica digital los decos, se caracterisan por tener mas salidas que entradas

Ammm, 

Para esto del radio control se sugiere comprar unos modulos de RF.

Yo sugeriria tomar 2 walkye talkies, un deco DTMF, y un generador de DTMF, y conectarlos a la entrada y salida de los tranceptores

El alcance esta en funcion del alcanze de los mismos tranceptores, unclusive con  CB se podria aplicar.

y de ahi al uC(microcontrolador),  O bien a algun decodificador digital

espero por lo menos no haberlos confundido mas :S

Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (May 6, 2009)

sinceramente no entendi; mi duda es por ejemplo con este esquema 

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/images/txam-01.gif

donde no se ve donde se conectaria mi circuito codificador para transmitir la señal; por ejemplo uso un 1871 en modo codificador; veo voltaje, tierra y la salida a la antena pero no la entrada del decodificador; tomando el ejemplo del 7447 veo donde polarizarlo, donde conectar el display pero no veo la entrada binaria


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2009)

Honestamente no entiendo el esquema

No veo ninguna entrada de "datos", quiza en la base del primer transistor,  o solo mande una señal binaria.

Yo tampoco entiendo el decodificador del lm1871

pero el 7447, la entrada binaria esta indicada por las letras mayusculas ABCD, siendo "A" el bit menos significativo.


----------



## matgg (May 25, 2009)

Antes que nada queria felicitar a todos los que han creado esta pagina porque me parece excelente de ella he sacado muchisima información y ayuda para mis trabajos, nunca antes habia preguntado solo leía y extraía información, pero ahora decidi encarar con un amigo un proyecto extrafacultad y nesecito toda la ayuda posible.
Paso a contarles el proyecto consiste en crear integramente un auto manejado a control remoto creando nosostors mismos la mayoria de las cosas.
el coche sería propulsado por un motor a explosion de dos tiempos, los mismos que se usan en aeromodelismos (ya lo poseemos), y manejado por control remoto por radiofrecuencia, basicamente uno de esos que se compran para automodelismo pero la cosa es que queremos construirlo nosotros y he aqui donde entraría todo aquel que quisiera sumarse aportando ideas e información.
El auto se manejaría como dije por control remoto que maneje unos servomotores para la direccion, el acelerador y el freno eso sería basicamente la funcion del control remoto pero tambien nos faltaría saber como hacer el respectivo recptor y decodificador.
Bueno la idea está quien quiera ayudar sería muy grande nuestro agradecimiente, aunque solo aporte ideas (mas problemas jaja)
PD: es el primer proyecto serio queencaro en cuanto a electronica, espero no sea dificil.


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2009)

acelerador+freno+direccion= como 5 canales!

los servos obviamente se controlan por pwm.

primer consejo: lee sobre el tema.

precisas varias etapas, modulador-transmisor, receptor-demodulador, etc.

vichate en el buscador del foro que he visto algo de radiocontrol.

o sino en: 

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/

acordarte que la rf tiene sus mañas, empeza probando con un solo canal, no te gastes toda la plata y q despues no te ande.

a las ordenes!


----------



## matgg (May 25, 2009)

ok muchas gracias tienes razon sobre el tema de manejo de los servos es lo mas complicado.
Gracias voy a investigar y cualquier cosa vuelvo a preguntar  
PD: porque dices 5 canales? no serian 4? (izq-der-acel-freno)?


----------



## alexus (May 25, 2009)

dije cooomo 5 canale!

mas vale que so so (sobre) y no que fa fa (falte)

no te pierdas!


----------



## gato129 (May 26, 2009)

Hola amigos, yo encontre en otro foro de aca mismo esto:

http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/Notas/radiocontrol/index.htm

Me parecio muy implementable...


----------



## Sultan of swing (May 28, 2009)

Hola yo ya tengo todo para hacerlo lo unico que me falta es como puedo hacer doblar las ruedas de adelante. si alguien sabe de algun mecanismo seria de mucha ayuda si lo pasan



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS dentro del foro. Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (May 28, 2009)

Un servomotor es lo que se suele usar en modelismo para mover la dirección de los coches, barcos, aviones y todo que requiera un movimiento corto pero preciso:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomotor_de_modelismo
Dependiendo del servo lo máximo que dan es una vuelta completa con un gran torque. Se controlan por PWM.
Saludos.


----------



## Sultan of swing (May 28, 2009)

muchas gracias esto me sirve y mucho. nos vemos. suerte.




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS dentro del foro. Gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 28, 2009)

les cuento que estoy armandome un todo terreno con 6 ruedas.

seguire el post!


----------



## chehoovic (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en esto de electronica y espero puedan ayudarme
hace poco entre en un una competencia de guerra de robots en la escuela.... fue un desastre primero por que el control remoto que utilizaba tenia una frecuencia mmuy comun y tenia interferencia y aparte mi circuito de potencia para los motores exploto por una mala conexión... aora ya tengo el de potencia bien echo pero no encunetro algun diagrama de como hacer el control remoto ademas de como variar la frecuencia para que no pase lo de la ultima vez de las interferencias
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## karl (Jun 23, 2009)

busca un transmisor con oscilador a cristal, de esa forma puedes cambiar de frecuencia con solo cambiar el cristal del transmisor.
también puedes buscar un transmisor de control rempoto digital (para reducir el ancho de banda y controlar los canales que quieras)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 24, 2009)

Yo voy  darte mi experiencia personal...

de pequeño era como tú y fui destrozando todo tipo de circuitos electronicos o juguetes a control remoto.

de repente un día, pase de ser "el destructor" a ser el úncio en gran parte de mi ciudad que sabe cómo arreglar ciertas cosas dificiles.

hoy dia me considero un estudiante de mecatronica, pero tambien creo que se mucho de muchas cosas por haber destrozado en mi niñez.

pues bueno, mi consejo es: tienes cosas electronicas a tu alrededor de sobra, y tambien tienes (por suerte para tí, cosa que yo no tuve a tiempo) LA INTERNET ! ! !

es una herramienta muy poderosa, tal vez la más poderosa que existe, debes valerte de ella para estudiar y aprender.

saludos amigo del foro.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jul 10, 2009)

Amigos solo seran 3 servos e incluso pueden ser 2 ya que el que controla el motor puede activar los frenos ...y el de direccion


----------



## alexus (Jul 10, 2009)

Eduardo ringler dijo:
			
		

> Amigos solo seran 3 servos e incluso pueden ser 2 ya que el que controla el motor puede activar los frenos ...y el de direccion



¿?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 11, 2009)

tiene razón, con un servo se puede controlar la direccion, cuando esta en el medio(hablando del servo) seguira recto. Al girar hacia tal lado hará que el coche gire. Sobre el freno no se como funciona...


----------



## alexus (Jul 11, 2009)

supongo que invirtiendo la polaridad del motor " un peque tiempo" jaja


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 12, 2009)

jaja pero es a explosión! no eléctrico...


----------



## alexus (Jul 12, 2009)

ah, si es para explosion, no se, voy a leer unas revistas de modelismoq eu tengo a ver como es el sistema de frenos, aunque todos los modelos que he visto por aqui, son a disco.


----------



## bebeto (Jul 12, 2009)

me intrigo mucho el nombre de este tema.. ya que yo poseo un modelo 1/10 a nitrometano, les comento, veo que ya empezaron a deducir la cantidad de canales y los mecanismos que hacen que el coche acelere y frene, no se compliquen, los canales son 2 asi figuran en el mando CH1 y CH2 ( los que poseen 3 canales incluyen caja de cambios manual) los mandos son 2 potes comunes y corrientes ( uno por canal ) ubicados en una posicion central con respecto a la palanca la cual varia a: mas o menos simplemente eso, estos poseen un resorte que los hace volver a su posicion "normal"*

*normal: la posicion se regula desde el mismo mando, podiendo variar las RPM del motor regulando, la posicion de la palanca ( avance, centro, frenado)

el freno y el acelerador, son comandados por un mismo servo..  ¿como?  en criollo: cuando uno va el otro viene, que quiero decir, cuando uno acelera el freno va soltando, cuando uno des acelera el freno va apretando,  el mecanismo.

posteo este dibujo para que se den una idea, luego subire las fotos.

estoy totalmente dispuestos a brindarles mis conocimientos en el tema y brintarles caracteristicas tecnicas...


----------



## Siddharta (Jul 12, 2009)

yo también estoy en las mismas, queremos diseñar un robot de batallas pero el principal problema es el radio control, una posibilidad seria comprar el transmisor y receptor, pero la duda surge en cual seria el ideal porque las bases del concurso dice que tiene que ser a una frecuencia modificable
aquí esta una pagina con una gran lista 
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/listings/cat-j.html

Estoy buscando que tenga 6 canales y que su frecuencia sea modificable, ¿cual es la mejor opción?


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 13, 2009)

hola aqui estoy haciendo uno...
es controlado por un pic16f628a con transmisor y receptor TWS434 y un RWS434

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/ccs-c-programas-hechos-mplab-proyecto-completo-20784/

espero que te sirva


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Que tal hay unos modulos rf que son el tws434 y el rws434 transmisor receptor, estos modulos trabajan con unos ci que son codificadores y decodificadores y ademas son muy estables y trabajan en 433.92MHz 
y pueden ver mas en esta pagina..! 

http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm


----------



## karl (Jul 13, 2009)

sebaclon2, ¿son los que el receptor tiene una chapita cilindrica?, si son de esos, los venden tambien en otras frecuencias, por lo que lo que tienes que hacer para cambiarlos es cambiar el modulo entero, lo que es muy facil ya que los dos modulos son identicos y se pueden montar en sockets.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 13, 2009)

yo que para hacer mas facil compraria carritos a control remoto solo lo acoplaria al robot.


----------



## karl (Jul 14, 2009)

ya intente eso saiwor, sin embargo los carritos son más bien lentos, (por lo menos los mas baratos), ya que usan un control remoto digital de un solo canal, y su velocidad de transmisión es baja, como de 100 herz.
Si necesitas transmitir información compleja, digamos la posición de un joystick, un numero grande de botones o algo por el estilo, el tiempo que le toma a estos hacerlo es muy alto, del orden de segundos, por lo que no es muy recomendable.
Si te fijas en el circuito de los rc de los carritos baratos, tiene 2 integrados, uno casi seguro es un 4017, un contador que se resetea de acuerdo a la posición de la combinación de switches en el control y un arreglo de compuertas logicas, que sirve como reloj y como modulador.
Aunque se puede tomar el control de un carrito de estos y usarlo como un arreglo "tanquero/artillero", donde el carrito solo tome el control de una función, por ejemplo, conducir al robot, y un AI en el cerebro del mismo controle la otra, por ejemplo, acoplando un sonar a un micro y este a una selección de armas, que se disparen de acuerdo a la distancia al objetivo.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 14, 2009)

tengo un carrito que el rango de frecuencia es de 27Mhz...


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 14, 2009)

que tal karl.! bueno yo todavia no adquiri esos modulos pero estoy en eso porque estoy queriendo controlar un robot bipedo por rf... bueno esos modulos como habia indicado trabajan en 433.92MHz hay otros que trabajan en otras frecuencias pero eso es lo de menos.. porque dependiendo de los CI que trabajan conjuntamente con los modulos podes manejar 8 bit o 8 canales lo cual es suficiente para hacer variedad de cosas, y si es comodo porque puedes utilizar sockets para montar los modulos..!


----------



## karl (Jul 17, 2009)

hola sebaclon2!
ok, si los módulos de los que hablas son los que yo creo (selectores con comandos y direcciones), no son muy rápidos, por lo que vas a tener tiempos de transmisión bajos, una de las cosas que menos quieres con un robot bipedo, ya que tiene que estar atento a conservar el equilibrio y otras cosas como para esperar a un comando lento, a menos que lo hagas seguir rutinas pre-grabadas como el RoboSapien, en donde solo picas un boton y se pone a bailar.
Creo que los modulos de transmisión y recepción son independientes de los circuitos de control, por lo que puedes usarlos con un PIC programado, la revista "Saber Electronica" que creo tambien se publica por esas partes tiene información de como hacer mandos de control remoto para PICs, por ejemplo en el numero 211 y 212, en los que describe un Dimmer Digital.


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 22, 2009)

hola karl..!

bueno los modulos como abia explicado trabajan conjuntamente con unos CI que son codificadores y decodifcadores, solo eso y dependiendo del CI podes manejar hasta 8 canales suficiente para aser diversidad de cosas... En principio va a ser similar al robosapien, que al presionar un boton mi bipedo avansa asia delante sin parar hasta recivir otro pulso del TX como para que se valle asia la izquierda o derecha...

la verdad nose si es lenta la transmision por eso no te respondo eso...!

ahh ase poco postee un tema que te dejo el link abajo por si me puedas ayudar a lograr lo que quiero..!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/enviar-imagenes-mini-camara-rf-robot-bipedo-21902/


Tambien te dejo unas imagenes del modulo y del circuito con el CI  

también una imagen de mi bípedo.!


----------



## nicotina (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Siguiendo en mi línea de trabajar con radiocontrol, me gustaría saber si alguien puede ayudarme a construir un emisor receptor básico, como los que podemos encontrar en cualquier auto teledirigido, pero hecho en este caso por manualmente. Necesitaría sólo un canal, ya que mi propósito es enviar una señal positiva a un circuito flip - flop (ya desarrollado con un 74LS73). La distancia a salvar no es superior a 50 metros.

Os estoy muy agradecido. Estoy aprendiendo mucho. Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2009)

En el siguiente link, encontraras un proyecto dde lo que buscas:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news24/nota05.htm


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 4, 2009)

Saludos alan-rob.

YA hace  buen tiempo que  hiciste  tu pregunta, pero para tu edad   a esta fechas ya sabras si es real tu interes  por los robots.  deacuerdisimo con  DJ- DRACO.  yo fui como el , es " destrosador" aberiguador de  "el mecanismo" de repente me gane  mis castigos porque no lo pude  volver a armar  y si servia aun,  Aprobecha la  INTERNET.  ahi estan practicamente todas las respuestas, claro  yo me  he pasados muchos dias y algunas noches completas pegado, buscando y buscando hata  que lo encuentro  comprendo y confirmo. 

 De momento de paso dos  sencillos libros  iniciales  como para tu edad  para el esqueleto del robot .  paso a paso y con algunos controles  y  todos los demas controles que tu quieras  se los iras agregando poco a poco. conforme los ballas  estudiando y entendiendo. 

Robots Moviles - Estudio y Construccion (Spanish Edition) (Paperback)
~ Frederic Giamarchi (Author)

http://www.amazon.com/Robots-Movile...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257310922&sr=1-1

Se lee  practicamente  en un fin de semana.


----------



## poligrafo (Nov 23, 2009)

```
i=0;
   //si es menor a 160 o mayor que 255 reintenta
   if ((l0[i]<160) || (l0[i]>255)) goto retorno_cero;//"|" alt+124
   //de este lado tenemos la cabecera
   i++;
   if ((l0[i]<12) || (l0[i]>16)) goto retorno_cero;//hasta aquí debe ser siempre igual


for (e=0;e<12;e++){

   i++;
   if (l0[i]<8) goto retorno_cero;//si es menor al 0 mínimo
   if (l0[i]<17) {
      fprintf(rs232, "1");
      delay_ms(30);
      i++;
      if ((l0[i]<22) || (l0[i]>27)) goto retorno_cero;//hasta aquí debe ser siempre igual
   }else if (l0[i]<27){
      fprintf(rs232, "0");
      delay_ms(30);
      i++;
      if ((l0[i]<12) || (l0[i]>16)) goto retorno_cero;//hasta aquí debe ser siempre igual
   }else goto retorno_cero;

}

return 1;
retorno_cero:
return 0;

}


int recep(){ //receptor de señales rf
   a=20;
   d=20;
   b=160;
   i=0;
   l0[i]=0;

   while (!rf) {       //el caracter b corresponde a la espera en baja
      l0[i]++;
      delay_us(d);     //de la cabecera de inicio
   }
   if (l0[i]<b) return 0;


         while (i<=80){//los primeros 80 registros
            ++i;
            l0[i]=0;
            while (rf) {
               l0[i]++;
               delay(a);
            }
            ++i;
            l0[i]=0;
            while (!rf) {
               l0[i]++;
               delay(a);
            }
         }
   if(rec12bit()){
      //eureka!
      return 1;
   }

}
```

y para los que se quedaron colgados con lo de arriba, les dejo la parte transmisora


```
ht12(){//emula un ht12e
while(true){
   data[0]=0b01111011;      //
   data[1]=0b01111011;
   data[2]=0b11111111;      //se usan sólo los primeros cuatro
   a=250;            //aquí la frecuencia
   b=160;            //para ht12
   o=22;             //tiempo de cabecera baja...
   e=data[1];        //pulsador izquierdo
   if (pd) e=data[0];//pul der.
   while(true){
      t_off;
      delay_ms(o);
      t_on;
      delay_us(a);
      delay_us(b);
      t_off;
      delay_us(a);
      delay_us(b);
      for(i=0;i<8;++i){
         if (bit_test(e,i)) t_on;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
         t_on;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
         t_off;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
      }
      for(i=0;i<4;++i){
         if (bit_test(data[2],i)) t_on;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
         t_on;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
         t_off;
         delay_us(a);
         delay_us(b);
      }
   }
}
}
```


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2010)

paso un año laaaargo...  ¿pudiste hacer algo bruno?


----------



## miguelo1108 (Feb 27, 2010)

hola lo que pasa es que debo hacer un robot para una competencia nasscar y no debo usar microcontroladores o cualquier sistema basado en programacion  y no se como hacer el circuito para el control remoto. y que dispositivo se usa para recibir la señal


----------



## mutur (Mar 11, 2010)

hola yo tambien tengo 11 años y tambien me considero ``destrozador´´ desmonto todo para descubrir que tiene  y siempre encuentro algo nuevo siempre estoi buscando algo nuevo sobre electrónica y casisiempre lo descubro yo ya hice un robot esta colgado en youtube ``http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3M4CbUsjuo´´ pero esa es la version vieja hice otra nueva cuando la cuelgue os la enseño


----------



## poterico13 (Mar 18, 2010)

auqi para empezar creo que esta muy bien que desde esta edad comiienzes a ademtrarte en la electronica y la robotica pero coincido en que realizar un carrito a control remoto no es propiamente hacer un robot  
creo io segun mi propia de finicion de robot que para que pudieramos estar hablando de robots este tendria que ser un automata 
pues bien solo me qeda decir q ojala te pongas a estudia mucho y logres lo que te propongas


----------



## richimf (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo aqui en este foro
alguien sabe como podria  hacer un carrito controlado por bluetooth desde mi laptop???
la verdad no tengo idea apenas comienzo con esto de la electronica, amm se un poco de programacion, gracias =)


----------



## WudiWudi (May 2, 2010)

Pues, esto es sencillo, no es algo que sea demasiado complicado en un valor teorico, tampoco en uno practico, el problema es el diseño, es sencillo.


----------



## fernandoae (May 2, 2010)

La proxima utiliza el buscador que ya hay algo hecho, como consejo te puedo recomendar que utilizes modulos Whenshing o algo armado con los circuitos HT12D y HT12E.
Lo precios aproximados son de 50$ argentinos a 150$ dependiendo del alcance. Desde 100Mts a 500Mts o mas...
                                                                           Busca en Google sobre estos integrados y los modulos de rf, no es dificil... cualquier cosa preguntame 

Fijate aca si encontras algo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=200790


----------



## WudiWudi (May 6, 2010)

u.U ya no esta el enlace activo U.U la cosa es que, tengo conocimiento medio avanzado en electronica, entonces, necesito como proyecto final de radiocomunicaciones, algo relacionado con radiocontrol, que mejor qu un vehiculo, entonces, esa es la faena, que no se como empezarlo u.U buscare ese modulo de whenshing mientras tanto, alguna idea??


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2010)

Ta re facil el tema entonces si tenes conocimientos medios-avanzados, codificadores HT12 con un enlace por radiofrecuencia o IR, dos puentes H con mosfets o transistores bipolares, si necesitas mas canales lo implementas con dos microcontroladores y algun protocolo sencillo para transmitir la cantidad de bytes que creas necesarios.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 7, 2010)

Ohhh, el problema realmente es que, estoy truncado, no se usar o programar micros, esos HT12 se me hacen complicados, entonces, primero necesito comprender el funcionamiento de un integrado codificador, a su salida que proporciona?? un tren de datos o bits? pero que secuencia llevan? o como manejan el tiempo de apagado y encendido??

ademas, como codifico dos canales al mismo tiempo?? es un mar de dudas, van desde, que es el proceso de codificacion a un nivel de formas de onda y tiempos de apagado o encendido, me entiendo que son pulsos de 10 a 30 mS, pero no como es que se transmiten DOS canales al mismo tiempo, u.u que faena, espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## fernandoae (May 7, 2010)

No te imagines cosas, es mas facil de lo que parece el tema de los HT12... tienen 8 pines que son una especie de direccion (o clave), un pin que manda todos los datos de forma serial a traves del pin "dout" y cuatro entradas que son lo que vos queres mandar.
El receptor recibe los 4 bits del codificador, cuando recibe los cuatro cambia SIMULTANEAMENTE las salidas.No son pulsos 
Fijate estos esquemas de google http://www.google.com.ar/images?cli...es&q=ht12&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
Yo al principio lo veia complicado el tema de hacer un control remoto, pero no es tan complicado usando los modulos de RF  Si queres podes usar uno de alarma de 4 canales, pero es mas caro.Cualquier otra duda pregunta nomas, saludos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 7, 2010)

Ohh wayusei D:
se ve papa, aunque, me quedan muchas dudillas jeje, aunque si mas menos la armo, me quedan dudas, en DIN, me supongo que es data in, que tipo de datos usa? me refiero a que si entra una señal de que tipo? pulso, analogica, lo cual, no creo, me voy mas por estado logico, o que??

y he visto en un control que, la palanquita es una laminita que toca con un como borne o remache de fierro sobre el impreso que cierra circuito y manda la informacion, pero no se como es que sabe el control y el receptor, que palanca se activo y que servo o motor debe activar.

Tal vez pida mucho, pero una explicacion entre breve y concreta me ayudaria un buen, pues, esos modulos se me hacen muy raros por todos los pines que usan u.u jeje me retiro, gracias


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

Baja la hoja de datos de cada componente, te va a aclarar muchas dudas. La transmision de datos es digital, no hace falta que te preocupes por nada... le metes los 4 bits (pulsadores) y a la salida del receptor tenes esos cuatro bits...
Si queres podes hacerlo infrarrojo, el HT12A le pones un led infrarrojo, un transistor y ya lo tenes transmitiendo, minimo tenes 14mts de alcance...


----------



## kuoyaoming (May 8, 2010)

Hola, me llamo Kuo Yao Ming, tengo 16 años, como están? soy nuevo en este foro, tengo un nivel medio-avanzado de electronica, estoy haciendo un proyecto final en la secundaria... No sé si me pueden recomendar algun manual para dar comienzo con el radio-control, algo teorico, facil y entendible, porque nunca arme un Tx y Rx de radiocontrol para manejar algun dispositivo electronico...
Desde ya muchas Gracias. 

Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leer mi post...
Atte. Kuo Yao Ming


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

Buenas , yo opino que lo mejor es usar los modulos TX-RX armados, ya sean estos o los Xbee, es complejo el tema de armar los circuitos de radiofrecuencia, tenes que calcular inductores, hacerlos...
Y lo principal... EL TAMAÑO, realmente dudo que puedas hacer algo mas pequeño 
En el archivo adjunto tienen los esquemas y demas para hacer un control de 4 canales, que facilmente se puede expandir a 16


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

buen dia, jeje, encontre los integrados ht12D Y ht12E, emm, dejame ver si te entendi, las 4 entradas de datos son las que llevan los interruptores, la salida DOUT es la salida de la antena y por esta DOUT tengo los estados que cambian con los interruptores de las entradas 1 a 4 no?

respecto a frecuencia de trabajo, tenia pensada una frecuencia inusual para que no se hiciera un despapaye con demas frecuencias, esto, lo trabajo mediante el oscilador local, pero, a que pin va la coneccion de oscilador? veo dos, una de OSC1  Y OSC 2, para que es la entrada TE? y las entradas A1-A2- y todas esas? 

y, es necesario el modulo de RF como los que adjuntaste en el RAR? 

segun lo que entendi, es  nada mas hacer el cableado de los interruptores de los datos, el osc local y la antena, y del otro lado, lo mismo solo que poner amplificadores de potencia para los motores a la salida de datos, o no se si entendi mal, si esta bien asi, me voy hecho la mocha el lunes a comprar los integrados y armo mi impreso para ya en breve tener mi proecto, solo necesito un poquito mas de informacion de los pines de los CI y saber si son realmente necesarios los modulos que ya mencione (los adjuntos)

U.u creo que si se necesita mucha paciencia conmigo


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

Si, necesitas alguna forma de enlace, como te dije infrarrojo o modulos rf... sin eso no anda nada 
Yo estoy terminando el control, cuando lo tenga te subo unas fotos.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

Oh no!!!
changos, si no encuentro los modulos RF que hago?? quiero establecer un enlace mediante rf, lo que tenia pensado era que en la DOUT poner un modulador y etapa de potencia para antena, por que si no se puede asi u.u me he desgraciado y tendre que buscar otro codificador u.u


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

Y bueno... control remoto de alarma, es jodido el tema de rf 
O si conseguis decos dtmf esto http://www.neoteo.com/radiocontrol-para-modelismo-de-12-canales-16319.neo


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

D: entonces, no se puede agregar la etapa de modulacion y potencia para antena en control y demodulacion y potencia para el receptor? debo buscar otra alternativa??

bien, como no entiendo bien si funciona bien sin el modulo de RF, me ire por el DTMF, que creo que es mas sencillo, me vino la idea de envez de usar un codificador, uso ampli operacional para sumar frecuencias, luego la mando a etapa de RF, demodulo y meto decodificador, pero en eso me trabo y no se si se pueda, u.u ya casi estaba con el ht12 u.u
se podra??


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

No entendi muy bien tu idea.
Te explico mas en detalle... lo que hace el HT12 del transmisor es agarrar las cuatro entradas (o sea los pulsadores) y transmitirlos en un solo canal, la salida DOUT... a partir de ahi vos tenes que ver como transmitis esa señal codificada. Ahi es donde entran en juego los modulos RF estos tienen un solo canal, que es por donde viaja la señal Dout.
En el receptor justamente se recibe esa señal codificada con los valores de los pulsadores y se manda al HT12 del receptor para que la vuelva a convertir en 4 señales, una de cada pulsador.

edito: lo del dtmf lo unico que necesitas es un decodificador tipo mt8880 o similar. El resto esta hecho, el alcance es muy bueno en los telefonos nuevos!


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

Bien, que funcion tiene el modulo rf? por que si solo me dice, que es modulo RF, no se que hace, a lo que me refiero es a esto, que despues de obtener la señal del pulsador codificada, en vez de usar el modulo RF la señal la meto a un modulador en FM o un mezclador, que es lo mismo, con portadora de tantos megahertz y la señal codificada, esto ya me es factible para enviar por radiofrecuencia y, meter un demodulador del lado del receptor, que solo me deje limpia la señal del pulsador para que los motores funcionen. Funcionaria? o solo con modulo RF? no se su uso...

Respecto a lo del DTMF, usar un generador de AF y sumar las señales para obtener una y meterla al codificador y enviarla, asi, si uso una frecuencia base y otra variable que seria para cada canal, la modulo y codifico, hago la funcion inversa y funcionan motores, o es necesariamente con las frecuencias especificadas para cada numero del teclado?? 

me interesa mas con el HT u.u que piensas?


----------



## fernandoae (May 8, 2010)

El modulo RF es como un cable muuuy largo  le metes una tension (5V) en el transmisor y en el pin de salida del receptor te aparece lo mismo... eso es UN solo canal... para poder meter los cuatro se usan los dos HT12...
Y lo del telefono no te tenes que complicar tanto, si podes conseguir alguno de los integrados que te dicen ya esta, se usan los botones del mismo telefono para transmitir.Usas el inalambrico como control remoto y la base del telefono como receptor.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 8, 2010)

U.U!!!
me he confundido aun mas, me limitare a preguntar, tengo que conectar el modulo RF en vez de poner la etapa de RF, que no es mas que una etapa donde se pone la portadora, eso lo sabes, pero lo que me trae loco es eso, si meto la señal codificada a una portadora y luego la demodulo en el receptor y la decodifico con el integrado funciona?

todo gira en base a eso, necesito saber, como dije anteriormente, puedo hacer eso de la modulacion y enviar a la antena sin necesidad del modulo RF???


----------



## musulganster (May 11, 2010)

hola... disculpen que  me meta.. pero yo tambien soy un estudiante de electronica y tnego 16 años.. y tambien queria un circuito radio control.la teoria no la conosco mucho como ustedes.. pero  queria que me pasen un circuito (radio control de 2 o 4  canales que no sea infrarrojo) el cual pueda armar ya q armar circuitos es facil para mi.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## musulganster (May 12, 2010)

por casualidad nadie tiene n circuito ya diseñado del emisor y el receptor? gracias


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2010)

El del rar de mas arriba te sirve, y no hay que pedir disculpas  esa es la idea de los foros... que entre todos consigamos hacer algo o evacuar dudas, saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## WudiWudi (May 12, 2010)

jaja pos tambien para mi es papa, pero no siempre sale, jeje

y sigo con mi problema de que no consigo los modulos fernandoae, e.e creo que desertare u.u


----------



## jcarlosime (May 14, 2010)

man quisiera guiarte en lo que pueda, yo tb era como tu, hace tiempo.....jajaja
....escribeme a ......madzeth  arroba  hot


----------



## gemius (May 27, 2010)

hola Sultan of swing me gustaria saver si puedes conpartirnos tu proyecto ya que soy principiante me gustaria saver como empesar para poder tener una base.


gracias de antemano  (¿Y si mejor leyera las normas@forosdeelectronica.com?)


----------



## gemius (May 27, 2010)

hola mi nombre es mario y megustaria que me ayudaran a armar un auto a control remoto de antemano gracias.


pueden comunicarse a este correo (Segunda vez con esto del mail@forosdeelectronica.com)


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2010)

ahi esta su esquema.

disculpen, haberles quitado la diversion de buscar el diagrama.

Pero son tantos....

espero no estar haciendo mal, ya que este foro es para ayudar a aprender, no dar en la mano.

http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/RcCarsSimple/index.htm

Saludos

PD si moderacion considera pertinente borrar este mensaje, estare de acuerdo)


----------



## rear (Jun 5, 2010)

disculpen soy nuevo en este foro y pues quisiera que me pudieran ayudar con la fabricacion de un carro a rc (radio control) soy un novato en la electronicay ps qisiera poder construirlo yo mismo 

solo quiero que me ayuden con lo electronico porque ya una vez arme uno pero con un control alambrico y pues qisiera bolver a aserlo pero inalambrico se los agradesco de antemano 

y si logro algo les subo la bitacora

bae


----------



## erc55 (Jun 9, 2010)

aaa nu consigo esos integrados.. T-T
alguien sabe si se pueden usar pic con esto?
grasias!! =D


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

Saludos compañeros y uno especial para alexus un gran aficionado del RF ahora bien viendo el tema creo que lo mejor es que estos circuitos vayan aqui que tiene mas logica encontrarlos aqui que en otros lugares y espero les sea util:

Transmisor para RC:
Ver el archivo adjunto 34562

Receptor para RC:
Ver el archivo adjunto 34561

Bueno otra vez que aprovechen salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 9, 2010)

buenas yo tampoco consigo esos integrados, pero toy tratando de hacer un oscilador de radio comun y ver si puedo accionar un relay como minino un un flip flop para prender la luz a distancia

hola, yo solo quisiera un simple mando con 2 botones para mover adelante y atras un motor nada mas,  la distancia minima de 10 metros, gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

meto mi cuchara a ver si todavia es oportuno.....

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/
en mexico...

ahi he encontrado varios componentes incluso precio para estudiantes....

(proteccion Anti-Spam: no tengo nada que ver con esa empresa soy cliente.... jejej)

saludos...


----------



## zerox007 (Jun 21, 2010)

disculpen podraian ayudarme necesito saber comu usar el ht12D Y ht12E de 4 entradas de datos para que en lugar de 4 entradas tenga 5
es  que nesesito encender 5 cargas independientes una de otra
y las salidas/entradas del encoder y decoder son solo de 4 datos
nesesito saber como activo una 5ta


----------



## lubeck (Jun 21, 2010)

es muy  obvio pero...
Has pensado en la posibilidad de usar dos juegos o sea 8....


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 22, 2010)

No, usa un decodificador binario a decimal y tenes 16 salidas


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

> No, usa un decodificador binario a decimal y tenes 16 salidas



perdon fernandoae lei con mas detenimiento este tema.... 

ya lo habías mencionado post #13 ... 

me sirvio el dato a mi tambien... estaba en un error


----------



## DANDY (Jun 22, 2010)

*fernandoae* igual un decodificador binario a decimal solo te permite obtener una salida a  la vez pero si necesitas accionar varias a la vez no podras, yo tengo mi radiocontrol de 4 canales y lo quiero hacer de 8 canales pero usando el mismo modulo RF aqui el que me armé, 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/radiocontrol-modulo-rf-36020/#post303422
en mi caso si es necesario muchas veces accionar varias las salidas a la vez quiero empezar por 8 pero mi meta es hacerme uno de 32 canales


----------



## Leanz (Sep 15, 2010)

hola gente q tal me presento mi nombre es Leandro soy nuevo en el foro y bueno la verdad q de electronica tengo pocos conocimientos y bueno por eso vengo a pedirles una ayudita , el tema es asi: tengo la plaqueta de un auto a radio control q funciona con 3 pilas AA 
(1.5v cada una) y mi idea es usar la plaqueta para hacerla funcionar a otro radio control mas grande y sus moteres van a 12 v,creo q unos reles lo podria lograr pero el probema es con el tema de la inversion del motor  ahi se me complica un poco el circuito  bueno espero me ayan podido entender. Y si me equivoque con la ubicacion del tema pido disculpas.


----------



## joradrmal (Sep 27, 2010)

/hades/ ... tenes todo ese proyectito de radiocontrol mas esplicado, ya que las imagenes no son tan nitidas, gracias y mi correo es [dirección eliminada]... gracias de antemano... soy tecnico electronico asique no te preocupes que se sobre esto... muy lindo este foro.


----------



## javisan190 (Dic 28, 2010)

kkhgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## loperzar (Ene 8, 2011)

hola, tan solo queria compartir con ustedes algunas imagenes de mis 2 utos r/c, el primero es un todo terreno que funciona con 6 pilas AA en mi caso recargables y el segundo es un buggy de playa que fuciona con 5 pilas "D" , mas que nada me interesaba compartir con ustedes estos autos, porque el todo terreno tiene desde que me lo compro mi abuelo 14 años y el buggy que era de mi abuelo tiene 42 años, (mi abuelo tiene 67) y ademas puse una foto de la placa del buggy porque hace unos dias tuve un problema con la placa, y uno de los componentes se quemo, pero mi principal duda es que son las 2 laminas de "chapa" que estan atornilladas junto con otro componente.















Algunos detalles del todo terreno:

Tiene caja de traccion por medio de tres engranajes y un motor de 5v
Direccion por medio de barra direccional y un motor con 2 engranajes
alimentacion por medio de 6 pilas AA y el control una bateria 9v


Ahora el buggy












y esta es la placa con la que tengo mi duda:






Algunos detalles del buggy de playa :

Caja de traccion 2 velocidades manual 
Direccion por medio de servo
sistema inalambrico(desde el control) de regulacion de velocidad del motor de traccion y angulo de giro del servo 
alimentacion por medio de 5 pilas "d"(auto) y 6 pilas AA (control)



Bueno, eso es todo espero que les hayan gustado los autos y epero que me puedan ayudar con la duda que mencione, desde ya muchas gracias.



PD: Les dejo un video que hice del auto todo terreno con la carroceria cambiada(color)





[/URL]


----------



## loperzar (Ene 9, 2011)

Alguien me ayuda con las 2 pacas de aluminio?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 9, 2011)

Por lo que veo son disipadores, lo raro es que comparten 2 componentes un solo disipador.


----------



## loperzar (Ene 11, 2011)

muchas gracias, me sirvio de mucho


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola, que tal , soy nuevo en esto, y les tengo que preguntar una cosa sobre un proyecto:

Mis amigos y yo estamos haciendo 2 coches rc (por grupos), y resulta que los dos coches usan frecuencia de 27 Mhz. Mi pregunta es como se puede cambiar la frecuencia de un radio control???

Muchas gracias por adelantado y perdonen las molestias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> ....Mis amigos y yo estamos haciendo 2 coches rc (por grupos), y resulta que los dos coches usan frecuencia de 27 Mhz. Mi pregunta es como se puede cambiar la frecuencia de un radio control???......


Mira si alguno de los equipos tiene posibilidad de cambiar el cristal que determina la frecuencia.


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

cambiar el cristal?? que cristal???
siento no saberlo es que soy nuevo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

Los equipos de RC tienen un cristal de cuarzo que determina la frecuencia de transmisión y recepción.
Cambiando el juego de cristales, se cambia la frecuencia.
Si vas a una competencia de aeromodelos (Por ejemplo) verás que en las antenas de los transmisores se les atan cintas de color que indican la frecuencia a la que están trabajando para evitar superponerse con otro RC de otro participante.

¿ Que equipos poseen ?


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

lo siento... pero a que te refieres con equipos?


----------



## smd10 (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> cambiar el cristal?? que cristal???
> siento no saberlo es que soy nuevo...


Un cristal de cuarzo, como éste:




Si el circuito no utiliza un cristal para la frecuencia, posiblemente utilice un condensador...


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

vale lo está mirando mi amigo. Otra cosa, lo que es el cristal está en el mando o en el coche??


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 19, 2011)

En ambos, y es de igual valor, asi tanto el coche como el control trabajan en la misma frecuencia.
Si tu cambias el cristal (y por consiguiente la frecuencia de trabajo) en tu control y tu coche, estas trabajando en otro canal distinto al del otro grupo. Así evitaras interferencias
Saludos


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!
pero yo como se la frecuencia que tienen los cristales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!
> pero yo como se la frecuencia que tienen los cristales?



Normalmente se puede leer directamente como en la imagen, este sería un cristal de 4,000MHz


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

vale ya lo tengo el cristal es de 27.145 Mhz
de que cristal pongo??? esque no se cual poner

una cosa en el coche, mi amigo dice que no hay ningun cristal, sino que hay condensadores, y hay varios, como se le cambiaria la frecuencia al coche?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

La frecuencia la cambias en un solo equipo, *NO* hace falta cambiar los 2.

Ve a una casa de aeromodelismo y mira de conseguir un juego de cristales de otra frecuencia


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

y en el coche no hace falta tocar nada????
con que cambie el cristal del mando a una frecuencia que no sea de 27 Mhz, funcionara??
y sabes cuanto puede valer mas o menos????


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 19, 2011)

Lo que dice llamarada (si me permite el sobrenombre) es que se lo cambies a un par (auto+control), si tenes un control y un auto trabajando en 27.145MHz, dejalo así, al otro par de control y auto cambiale losl cristales, el valor tiene que ser un poco mas alto o más bajo, cuanto nose, que alguien más entendido responda...


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

vale entonces se le cambia al mando solo??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> vale entonces se le cambia al mando solo??



Un equipo es un Mando + Un receptor.

Debes cambiar el par de cristales
1 el del del emisor (Mando) y el otro en el receptor (Coche)


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

pero segun mi amigo, el coche no tiene cristal...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> pero segun mi amigo, el coche no tiene cristal...



¿ Tu tienes un mando y un coche ?


----------



## richiclarinet (Ene 19, 2011)

si, mi amigo (que no esta conmigo ahora) lo ha desmontado y dice que el coche no tiene cristal, pero el mando si


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 19, 2011)

richiclarinet dijo:


> si, mi amigo (que no esta conmigo ahora) lo ha desmontado y dice que el coche no tiene cristal, pero el mando si



Revisalo por tu cuenta


----------



## unicdavi (Ene 22, 2011)

buenas tardes desde colombia

estoy muy interezado en lo relacionado con controles remotos , y quisiera saber quien me puede ayudar con unas dudas
quiero hacer un emisor y receptor de informacion de 8 bits es decir que pueda transmitir un codigo binario de 8 bits en una señal en herz y que el recepetor me tome dicha señal para asi poder codificarla y utilizar estas señales en un proyecto demando adistancia que quiero hacer gracias or los que me puedan ayudar


----------



## smd10 (Ene 24, 2011)

richiclarinet, ¿que tal va el proyecto? ¿Has conseguido cambiarle la frecuencia?


----------



## aron777 (Feb 4, 2011)

darkingneo dijo:


> hola a todos soy estudiante de electronica  y me interesa hacer  un radio control que controle  varios motores de cc   lo que ya tengo es  el codificador y me falta  el transmisor  este debe operar  en una frecuencia de 35 a 40 mhz  la verdad es que busco el esquema y no lo encuentro  si alguien tiene  por favor  mandenmelo ami correo  o si alguien  me puede ayudar a diseñarlo se lo agradeceria mucho
> gracias anticipadamente



Hola aqui esta lo que buscas:     http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/


----------



## oscarzx (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo una alarma para mi moto, y me falta hacerle un mando a distancia para activar  y apagar la alarma. podrian ayudarme con algun circuito de RF,  lo unico que necesito es que active un relay, pero no tengo experiencia en bobinas ni radio frecuencia, y que tenga un alcance de unos 10 metros, gracias


----------



## phavlo (Feb 24, 2011)

en el post de "Mi robot exapodo radio controlado" de D@rio, hay unos esquemas de emisor y de receptor de RF que trabaja a 312Mhz, se pueden reemplazar por los modulos de RF de 418 o 433Mhz que se compran.. Combinandolo con los HT12E y HT12D se obtiene un control de 4 canales. Tambien se pueden ampliar a mas canales con mas decodificadores.. Cualquier duda consulten que si puedo los ayudo. Tambien pueden sacar informacion de post "carrito a control remoto" de Sdel..

saludos


----------



## oscarzx (Feb 25, 2011)

Gracias Phavlo por responder, me prestaron un llavero de alarma de moto, y veo que trae un integrado, el HS2260A-R4, busque el datasheet de este integrado pero sale en chino, me podrian decir que hace este CI, gracias.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 25, 2011)

La verdad que ni idea pero en la imagen se ve algo así como un codificador.. Es algo parecido al HT12E.. los pines de A0 hasta A7 de dirección, los de D0 hasta D3 de datos, y Dout la salida de datos, el oscilador y demás.. 
Mira la imagen que no hay mucha diferencia entre el HT


----------



## fabioguarin (Feb 25, 2011)

amigo mira esta pajina es de circuitos de aeromodelismo hay unos muy censillos que puedes realizar en vauqelita universal aca esta el link espero les sirva http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol


----------



## Gabriel00 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hola a todos!!

Este es mi primer post en el foro, espero me puedan ayudar con unas dudas que tengo.

Traigo un proyecto que consiste en construir un bote de carreras con radio control para participar en una compentecia.   El detalle es que en las reglas de la competencia se pide que al modelo se le pueda cambiar la frecuencia de transmision y por mas que busco, solo encuentro circuitos que operan a una frecuencia ya establecida.   Supongo que la regla es para que mi control no altere el funcionamiento del de los otros participantes.

Alguien conoce alguna pagina o donde pueda investigar el como construir un transmisor / receptor con seleccion de al menos tres frecuencias??

Les agradecere mucho su ayuda. Saludos, muy buen foro!!


----------



## oscarzx (Feb 25, 2011)

gracias Phavlo y Fabioguarin, voy a tomar unas fotos del circuito para que vean que este no trae modulo de RF, y no se como trasmite.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 25, 2011)

Puede ser que el modulo este incluido en la placa, el timbre de mi casa tambien funciona a RF y cuando lo desarme para chusmearlo (mirarlo de curioso) tampoco tenia, pero si llevaba varios componenetes sobre la misma placa, hasta la bobina echa en el mismo impreso tenia, que eso se usa mucho..


----------



## oscarzx (Feb 25, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Puede ser que el modulo este incluido en la placa, el timbre de mi casa tambien funciona a RF y cuando lo desarme para chusmearlo (mirarlo de curioso) tampoco tenia, pero si llevaba varios componenetes sobre la misma placa, hasta la bobina echa en el mismo impreso tenia, que eso se usa mucho..



es cierto, de todos modos voy a que me presten nuevamente la alarma  y te envio fotos, Gracias


----------



## phavlo (Feb 25, 2011)

Dale seria mejor, igual seria mejor que alguien con mas experiencia en RF te lo explicara mas detalladamente, ya que yo recién estoy iniciando en esta parte de la electrónica y me gustaría entender aun mas..

saludos


----------



## oscarzx (Feb 28, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> Dale seria mejor, igual seria mejor que alguien con mas experiencia en RF te lo explicara mas detalladamente, ya que yo recién estoy iniciando en esta parte de la electrónica y me gustaría entender aun mas..
> 
> saludos



Hola phavlo, te dejo las fotos de la alarma, gracias
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7tl5e834fslb631/emisor alarma moto.rar


----------



## phavlo (Feb 28, 2011)

gracias por las imagenes oscar, por lo que se ve en la foto el modulo de RF, (pienso yo) que esta en ese mismo pcb incluido, ya que se ve una bobina arriba a la izquierda, me di cuenta por el valor impreso 1µH (un micro henry) ya que es en SMD y si no tuviera el valor seria dificil darse cuenta a simple vista en esos tipos de componenetes.

Saludos...


----------



## backslash (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, me han mandado un proyecto y en mi caso he decidido diseñar (y fabricar) un coche teledirigido controlado por ordenador. Evidentemente la finalidad del trabajo es el aprendizaje por lo que parto de unos conocimientos de electrónica muy básicos. Es por ello que quiero hacerles una consulta para conocer las opiniones de los que ya llevan tiempo en el mundo de la electrónica y me puedan aconsejar.

1º Para la transmisión de movimiento del coche necesito un motor y un servomotor. El motor debe rotar hacia los dos sentidos (avance y retroceso) por lo que he estado investigando y puedo controlarlo con un L293B. Si no estoy mal encaminado para girar en una dirección debo enviar una señal TTL de nivel alto a Enable e IN2 y una señal TTL baja a IN7 mientras que para girar en el sentido contrario debería enviar una señal TTL de nivel alto a Enable e IN7 y nivel bajo a 7.

2º El servomotor. Este no lo entiendo tan bien. Tengo entendido que se controla mediante pulsos de diferente duración lo que no sé es si cuando se dejan de enviar los pulsos el servomotor vuelve a la posición inicial o se mantiene fijo en la última posición. En este caso,  como puedo hacer para que al no enviar ninguna señal vuelva a su posición inicial? (hay un circuito controlado por una PIC16F84 que emite un pulso para girar a 180º cuando no recibe señal y a 0º cuando recibe señal (o al revés, según se programe)). No lo tengo muy claro y la verdad, no he encontrado mucha información al respecto. He visto en un coche RC que he desmontado que cuando se deja enviar la señal mediante unos muelles que tiran de los extremos vuelve a su posición inicial.

3º El control. He visto por internet diferentes maneras de controlarlo; una de ellas es utilizando el puerto paralelo del ordenador. Aunque en mi portatil no tengo puerto paralelo, hay un tutorial de como crear un circuito controlado por USB con las funciones del puerto paralelo (http://eegeek.net/content/view/13/32/). En mi caso, qué sería mejor, utilizar este sistema o aprender a enviar los datos mediante el conector USB directamente? (he buscado pero no he encontrado mucha cosa al respecto... sólamente con el puerto paralelo o el RS232.)

Si alguien me pudiera dar algún consejo, conociera algúna PIC con el que lo pudiera controlar todo sin necesidad de utilizar dos o algunos tutoriales sobre transmisión de datos por radiofrecuencia, estaría muy agradecido. Yo por mi parte sigo investigando aunque todavía me queda mucho por aprender...

Saludos


----------



## backslash (Mar 20, 2011)

¿Nadie me puede ayudar?


----------



## ubirebroke (Mar 21, 2011)

Muy buenas!

El funcionamiento de un servomotor se basa en que el motor coge una posición entre 0º y 180º dependiendo del ancho de pulso que reciba. Tendrás que manejar el motor con una señal de la frecuencia que te indicara la hoja de características de motor, donde también encontrarás la relación entre el ancho de pulso y el giro de motor. 

Por ejemplo;si en el datasheet te indica que un ancho de pulso de 1800us = 0º y 2600 us = 180º, esto querra decir que estará en posición "central"  a 2200 us (= 90º), por lo que si lo que quieres es que el coche vaya recto (supongo que el servomotor es para controlar la dirección), tendrás que alimentar el control del servomotor con una señal de la frecuencia indicada en el datasheet y un ancho de pulso de 2200us.

Eso sí, si dejas de enviar la señal, el motor se quedará "sin fuerza", y si quieres que se mantega en la posición central tendrás que hacerlo mecánicamente, por ejemplo con muelles, como has dicho.

Lo del manejo del ancho del pulso te recomiendo que utilices un circuito usando 555-s, que podrás encontrar buscando en este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## backslash (Mar 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias, ahora ya tengo una idea más o menos general de cómo controlar el servomotor. Sólo me falta que alguien me de algún consejo más para el diseño general del circuito. Por ejemplo, si hay algún circuito que sea "todo en uno"

Saludos 

Por cierto, he estado mirando y creco que el control con el 555 seria de manera analógica con un potenciómetro. Creo que para hacerlo de manera digital tengo que utilizar otro microchip. Seguiré buscando.

Saludos


----------



## arcangel31 (Abr 10, 2011)

recomiendo los modulos xbee pro poderosos economicos y faciles


----------



## backslash (May 5, 2011)

Vale, he conseguido controlar de manera virtual el servomotor. Sé que hay muchos posts pero os comento mi experiencia: Empezé probando con ensamblador per me parecía un poco "complicado" por el tema de la estructura, así que busqué ejemplos en C y conseguí hacer funcionar el servomotor.

Escribí el código en C y lo ensamblé con el CCS. Aquí os dejo una captura del circuito en proteus y el código en C

LÉASE *DRETA = derecha* Y *ESQUERRA = izquierda*






Ahora el código. Aclaro que el primer delay define el ancho del pulso en estado alto. El segundo delay es más elevado, resultado de restar a 20ms (la frecuencia del servo que son 50Hz) el tiempo utilizado para el ancho de pulso.


```
#include <16F84a.h> //PIC
#fuses XT, NOPROTECT, NOPUT, NOWDT //configuracion
#use delay (clock=4000000) //frecuencia del cristal
#use fast_io(A)
#use fast_io(B)


// empieza el programa
void main()

{
   short I1; 
   short I2;
   set_tris_a(111111); //puertos A como entrada
   set_tris_b(000000); //puertos b como salida
     while (true)                     
     {
      I1=input(PIN_A0); //I1=RA0
      I2=input(PIN_A1); //I2=RA1
       if(I1==I2) //Si las dos entradas son iguales genera un pulso que mantiene el servo en la posicion central
      {
         output_bit(pin_b0,1); //activa RB0
         delay_us(1500); //delay 1.5ms
         output_bit(pin_b0,0); //desactiva RB0                  
         delay_us(18500); //delay
      }
      else //si los valores de entrada son diferentes
      {
      if(I1<I2) //Si RA1 es 1 entonces RA0 es 0 (RA0<RA1) por tanto, gira a la derecha
      {
         output_bit(pin_b0,1);
         delay_us(2200);            
         output_bit(pin_b0,0);
         delay_us(17800);                                 
      }   
      else                  // Si RA1 es 0 y RA0 es 1 (RA0>RA1) dira a la izquierda    
      {
         output_bit(pin_b0,1);
         delay_us(200);            
         output_bit(pin_b0,0);
         delay_us(19800);                                 
      }
      }
         
     }}
```

Espero que les sirva de ayuda a quienes lo necesitan


----------



## anakron89 (May 7, 2011)

Hola, actualmente trabajo en un proyecto de una arana, y quiero manejarla mediante un control remoto, sera que alguien me puede echar una mano con el circuito? o sobre como construirlo? se lo agradeceria eternamente!


----------



## Picchip (May 7, 2011)

Busca algo sobre el HT12E y el HT12D. Depues con un microcontrolador tendrias que organizar eso para que gire y demas de acuerdo con los motores que pusiste. Si tienes alguna duda mas te espero.

Saludos


----------



## jeffer126 (May 17, 2011)

pasate por aqui 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/robot-hexapodo-radio-controlado-19614/


----------



## Estudiante05 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aprovecho la oportunidad para decir que me parece muy bien que cada vez mas gente este interesada en la robotica y me gustaria saber si saben la direccion (links) de algunas paginas donde podamos encontrar informacion detallada de "Como armar robots" ojala que tengan informacion desde los robots mas sencillos (como los vibrabots, seguidores de linea, etc) hasta los mas complejos


----------



## electronicoco (Jun 28, 2011)

pero nadie responde como se hace para cambiar la frecuencia de esos modulos, esa es la pregunta inicial; yo tambien tengo problemas con eso, estoy usando el fst-4 y el szc-3 el cual dice que funciona con 315Mhz y 433Mhz, gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## JaaVy DLh (Ago 2, 2011)

Amigos por casualidad no saben como hacer una plaqueta para un auto a radiocontrol y que componentes lleba.
Si me pueden ayudar lo agraseria.
Bueno gracias por todo.


----------



## pic32 (Nov 22, 2011)

Una forma un poco rara de hacer un pwm para el control del pic, es mu*CH*o mas facil usar timers del pic o incluso modulos de generacion de anchura de pulso que se utilizan para controlar motores, lo que no*-*se si el 16f los tiene ya q*U*e es muy poco potente ese pic ejej!
Yo tambien esto*Y* mirando hacer un proyecto parecido, para mi *FI*n de carrera que tengo que hacer asta venar, seria un coche rc con una camara( lo de la camara es para el final si me da tiempo ejejej), conectarlo via ethernet, o incluso wifi usando un pic32.
En estos momentos esto*Y* investigando el funcionamiento de un coche rc, la parte del servo motor, y la parte de potencia que alimenta el motor. Y no encuentro ningu*NA* ma*Q*ueta para comprar con toda informacion(datasheet) del servo y de los "mini" variadores jeje
Al final pudiste hacer este proyecto o encontra*S*te informacion de rc?
salud*O*s


----------



## backslash (Nov 22, 2011)

Hay un corrector automático?

En fin. Con lo que controlo el coche es con un mando a distancia que envia cuatro valores lógicos, según quiera que vaya el coche. En el mismo coche y con el 16F84A se generan los pulsos para el servomotor (enviar los pulsos por RF me daba algunos problemas) y con el L293D controlo el motor (adelante o atrás).

Luego, como mi pretención era controlarlo con el ordenador, y para evitar tener que comprar otros módulos emisores de RF le he instalado en el mando de control un 18f2550. De esta manera puedo controlar también el coche con el ordenador (un plus). Se conecta al Pc por USB y todavía no he terminado de programar la aplicación controladora. Cuando lo termine todo te lo comento.


----------



## pitufito (Nov 29, 2011)

tengo un carro a radiocontrol y es de pilas pero no recargables. 
me gustaria saber si le puedo adaptar unas cuantas baterias de celular para que la carga le dure mas y sea mas economico recargarlo.
el carro funciona con 6 pilar AA de 1.5v.
tambien kisiera saber si le puedo hacer algo para que tenga mas alcance la señal del control


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yo uso las baterias de celular en linternas, camaras y circuitos, justamente hoy destripe un autito rc y para probarlo le puse una bateria de celular y anda bien, pero este autito llevaba 4 pilas osea 6v, en tu caso el tuyo anda con 9v asique con una bateria de celu por ahi te anda pero no tan bien.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 29, 2011)

3 pilas de celular en serie es 11.1
6 pilas de 1.5v en serie es 9

digo que tres en serie, el que dure mucho funcionando quien sabe....
la distancia del control esta un poco mas dificil...


----------



## adriandel29 (Mar 25, 2012)

hola amigos tengo un problemita tengo un helicoptero y es de tres canales (maneja el motor del rotor,motor de cola y un servo para atras y adelante) pero me falta un canal mas para manejar un servo mas ( que manejaria los laterales) alguien que me pueda ayudar ya que tengo la antena de 27mhz y el voltaje es de 7.4 vol y me gustaria usar un lm555 gracias


----------



## ivanovich031 (May 16, 2012)

hola estoy haciendo un carrito que de una vuelta de ocho (haga un ocho) al apretar un boton.. pero lo debo hacer con electronica digital o analogica(sin pic), yo pienso hacerlo con flip flops.. ustedes como ven.. como seria esto..


----------



## noisy (May 16, 2012)

hola buenas yo qisiera acer un carro a control remoto no se si ustedes me podrian ayudar a hacerlo porfa


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola foreros, soy estudiante de electronica y tengo gans de construir mi primer vehiculo de radio control.
tenia pensado hacer un vehiculo todo terreno con cuatro motores (para no usar un cevo electrico) y en vez de ruedas orugas onda tanque. queria saber si tenian circuitos y tutoriales para ayudarme.

Desde ya muchas gracias. 

Pd: nescecito que sea un sistema potente con buena fuerza en los mototres.


----------



## louis1724 (Dic 14, 2012)

Umm... te recomiendo que uses un Pic porque así tienes cuantas salidas necesites. y lo de los motores puedes usar una configuración que le llaman puente h.. leete algo sobre eso


----------



## Dario (Dic 14, 2012)

creo que si usas el buscador vas a encontrar varias ideas. saludosss

si buscas vas a encontrar un aporte muy bueno, mira el video


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 15, 2012)

Gracias por los aportes tambien quieria agregar ya que no lo puse antes que el control debia ser inalambrico 

gracias


----------



## Dario (Dic 15, 2012)

el del video es inalambrico... no se si leiste el titulo


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 16, 2012)

Tengo un problema, que es el siguiente: empece a investigar con los aportes que me han brindado pero no encuentro nada que me sirva para el tipo de vehiculo que quiero construir.
si pudieran pasarme algunos circuitos seria genial. por las dudas repito los requisitos: tiene que tener un motor por rueda para que doblen girando en sentidos opuestos, tiene que ir hacia adelante y hacia atrás y necesitaria el circuito para el control.

muchas gracias


----------



## Dario (Dic 16, 2012)

bueno amigo larguirucho96, te paso a mostrar como se ve tu mensaje ante los ojos de los compañeros del foro.... atencion, no quiero molestarte, solo quiero que veas lo que estas haciendo mal 



Larguirucho96 dijo:


> hola amigos, quiero que me diseñen un carrito a control remoto con circuiteria, carroceria y mecanica con todos los componentes y partes especificadas en un part list que sea facil de leer y comprender. tambien quiero que me pasen los lugares donde se consiguen todos los componentes y demas.
> muchas gracias



primero, te digo que no se porque no te moderaron todavia, debe ser por la cercania de las fiestas  este foro tiene reglas y en una dice especificamente que aqui no se usa la regla del menor esfuerzo, que es lo que estas haciendo ver con tus mensajes. lo primero que tenes que hacer antes de crear un nuevo mensaje, es usar el buscador. ¿porque? porque la electronica es una sola y a todos se nos han ocurrido en mas de una ocasion, las mismas ideas, por lo tanto lo mas probable, es que alguien en el foro, haya creado ya, un tema con la misma idea... 
otra cosa, si lo que esta aportado en el foro, no es exactamente lo que estas buscando, solo tenes que usar un poco la imaginacion y fijarte como podrias adaptarlo a tus necesidades... te digo por experiencia, jamas pero jamas, vas a encontrar en ningun lugar de internet, exactamente lo que necesitas, sin ofender... tenes que usar un poco la imaginacion... saludossss


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 17, 2012)

perdona si se ve de esa manera, yo solo queria que me ayuden com el circuito lo demas ya lo tengo todo diseñado. el problema que investigue los aportes que me dieron y no los entiendo como puedo desarrollarlos.


----------



## Dario (Dic 17, 2012)

aha, y ¿que conocimientos de electronica tenes?


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 18, 2012)

se ovbiamente soldar hacer palquetas hice un amplificador de 20W con el amplificador operacional lm1876
y algunos otros mas pero con los motores y las radiofrecuencias no tanto


----------



## Dario (Dic 18, 2012)

aha, mira, todo lo que yo aprendi sobre radiocontrol lo aprendi de aqui:
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/

http://www.e-aeromodelismo.com.ar/

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/

y aqui esta lo que aprendi puesto en practica, un robot exapodo radiocontrolado. http://www.fileden.com/files/2012/5/6/3301310/HWR BENJAMIN.pdf saludosss y a ver si te sirve de idea la parte del radiocotrol. no te hace falta cotrolar 6 motores idependientemente.


----------



## Larguirucho96 (Dic 18, 2012)

ok muchas garcias


----------



## Howarto (Ene 1, 2013)

Buenas, seguro que bastantes ya van a decir que es un tema muy repetido este de hacer un diseño para radiocontrol, pero la verdad es que no...

Hace un tiempo me puse a buscar pero al final lo dejé porque no encontré nada y ahora que sigo igual preguntaré... La idea que tengo sobre aprender a hacer algo es hacerlo de 0, sabiendo el CÓMO funciona para así poderle hacer modificaciones ya que sabré una base y qué hace y necesita al funcionar...

Por ello, quiero saber que tengo que aprender para montar uno, ya que cada vez que he buscado y he preguntado TODOS me han saltado con diseños y más diseños hechos que sé montar pero si me preguntan que he hecho y por qué lo he hecho se lo podría contestar muy por encima...

Necesito algo como... "Para hacer un sistema de radiocontrol se empezamos montando el emisor que necesita en nuestro caso resonar a x frecuéncia y para ello usaremos estos componentes y calcularemos con t fórmula para saber a qué frecuéncia resonará"

A ver si alguien tiene idea de algún tutorial/manual así.

Saludos.


----------



## oskr (Ene 11, 2013)

checa mi enlace y el video, cualquier cosa te puedo ayudar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carro-controlado-desde-android-bluetooth-91159/


----------



## Marce (Ene 12, 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos, estaba por crear un tema, hasta que di con este y a fin de evitar crearlo pongo mis dudas.
 Soy novato si, y desde entrada y como siempre les agradezco por leerme, tenerme paciencia y sacarme de las dudas,  las cuales son son:
1-el transmisor se compone  de palancas y botones, cada palanca usaria un "channel", este dato pasaria al codificador, se envia y el decodificador/receptor lo envia a servos.. es asi o entendi cualquier verdura??, emisor (palancas) con un codificador (no se para que sirve) se envia al decodificador (decodifica lo que no se para que sirve) y el receptor traduce el mando al servo.
2-Al momento de crear el rx/tx en que varia el uso de la frecuencia?, o sea porque hay autos a 72mhz. 50mhz etc. en que afecta eso? en la distancia maxima que puedo manipular el objeto??
3-Cual es la diferencia en construirlo am o fm?
4-Usando pics, como emisor y receptor se logra el mismo resultado que usando los integrados para rafiofrecuencia.
5-Suponiendo que vivieras en mi ciudad y te invitara a tomar una cerveza bieeeeeeen fria y hablar hasta arreglar el mundo, que consejos le darias a un novato para tener en cuenta??


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 12, 2013)

hola...
yo tenia que enviar información binaria a por la red eléctrica y opte por crear mi propio método utilizando un pulso de sincronismo de 6ms seguido de un nivel bajo de 2ms, luego enviaba la información binaria con una duración de 2ms para la informacion de cada BIT y una separación de Bits de 2ms...
  el receptor primero mide el ancho de pulso en la entrada y compara si es mayor a 5.5ms y si es menor a 6.5ms (para darle un margen de error) y si coincide en este pulso quiere decir que la información binaria es la siguiente que biene con intervalos de 2ms

          después del pulso de sincronismo hago una pausa de 3ms (2ms de la separación del BIT y 1ms para leer la mitad del BIT) y grabo el nivel en ese momento y dejo una pausa de 4ms para leer el siguiente Bit,(1ms para salir del Bit anterior, 2ms de separacion y 1 para leer nuevamente en la mitad del siguiente Bit), y grabo en el mismo orden todos los niveles (bajos y altos) en un registro para obtener la informacion (en mi caso lo hice  con 8 Bits)

   yo utilice un circuito de acople a la red eléctrica pero también se puede implementar con un mini transmisor de F.M. y como receptor utilizar un pequeño radio de bolsillo de F.M. con un draiver conectado en los audifonos para acoplar la señal a un nivel adecuado para ser procesado por el integrado


----------



## Marce (Ene 15, 2013)

Revivo
Buenas tardes a todos, estaba por crear un tema, hasta que di con este y a fin de evitar crearlo pongo mis dudas.
Soy novato si, y desde entrada y como siempre les agradezco por leerme, tenerme paciencia y sacarme de las dudas, las cuales son son:
1-el transmisor se compone de palancas y botones, cada palanca usaria un "channel", este dato pasaria al codificador, se envia y el decodificador/receptor lo envia a servos.. es asi o entendi cualquier verdura??, emisor (palancas) con un codificador (no se para que sirve) se envia al decodificador (decodifica lo que no se para que sirve) y el receptor traduce el mando al servo.
2-Al momento de crear el rx/tx en que varia el uso de la frecuencia?, o sea porque hay autos a 72mhz. 50mhz etc. en que afecta eso? en la distancia maxima que puedo manipular el objeto??
3-Cual es la diferencia en construirlo am o fm?
4-Usando pics, como emisor y receptor se logra el mismo resultado que usando los integrados para rafiofrecuencia.
5-Suponiendo que vivieras en mi ciudad y te invitara a tomar una cerveza bieeeeeeen fria y hablar hasta arreglar el mundo, que consejos le darias a un novato para tener en cuenta??


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 16, 2013)

tratare de explicar o mermar tus dudas... 

1-dependiendo del radio control, este consta de palancas y botones los cuales se codifican y se transmiten hacia el receptor el cual recibe la señal y la decodifica y asigna o ejecuta la función según el botón o palanca accionada desde el transmisor.

2-la asignación de la frecuencia tiene varios factores, especialmente se asumen frecuencias de radio aficionados como son los 27Mhz o frecuencias dentro de esta banda.

3-la diferencia entre A.M. y F.M. es la calidad puesto que la transmisión en F.M. es mas estable e inmune a interferencias.

4-al usar PICs con sus respectivos programas grabados para codificar y decodificar las funciones de las teclas o botones se logra los mismos resultados pero tienes que utilizar un transmisor y un receptor sintonizados en la misma frecuencia para utilizarlo como interfaz para la señal

5-suponiendo que viviera en tu ciudad y nos tomáramos una cerveza bieeeeeeen fría y habláramos hasta arreglar el mundo, te aconsejaría como novato que todos, sin importar el nivel de experiencia, hemos empezado desde cero pasando por las mismas dudas que tú tienes y experimentando con mas errores que aciertos para obtener conocimientos porque la experiencia la obtienes con tiempo, dinero y errores (con muchos repuestos quemados)


----------



## fagab (Feb 23, 2013)

buena tu respuesta alejo278 oye de casualidad no tendrás unos planos eléctricos para controlar dos motores como para hacer un tanque o un carro si tienes me los podrias enviar


----------



## alejo278 (Feb 23, 2013)

lo puedes hacer de dos formas...
-Autónomo:  
              Tiene sensores de proximidad o de toque los cuales se activan a la presencia de obstáculos los cuales hacen cambiar el recorrido o dar reversa al carrito.
-por control remoto: 
en esta opción tienes  dos categorías que son:
1-inalambrico: puedes utilizar dos métodos que son:
              a) R.F.
              b) por infrarojo
2-por cable: consiste en enviar los datos de mando por un par de cables desde tu control hacia tu carrito


----------



## PANC (Abr 21, 2013)

estoy preparando mi proyecto que consiste en un robot explorador pero a radio control ya que todavía no tengo los conocimientos de microcontroladores.esto lo hace aun mas complicado ya que tengo la opción de hacerlo a radio control en eso no tengo problemas encontré un circuito de 433mhz con los módulos y el codificado pero tengo un problema este consta de 4 salidas. ¿que debería hacer para que con esas 4 salidas digitales pueda controlar a 7 motores? ya que con esas 4 con el puente H podria controlar tan solo 2.
solo quiero que me orienten un poco así yo sigo buscando pero especificamente de antemano gracias.


----------



## koin (Abr 22, 2013)

si conoces los pld (dispositivo logico programable) puedes hacer una combinacion de las 4 salidas de tu modulo, y asi tienes mas salidas. otra forma es utilizar compuertas logicas pero ocupan mas espacio y seria mas costoso


----------



## PANC (Abr 23, 2013)

gracias koin busque lo que me digiste y encontre como solucion un demultiplexor que me ayudo mucho


----------



## Marce (May 12, 2013)

Buenas noches, alguien sabe si funcionara este producto para radiocontrol?, ya teniendo esto solo faltaria el codificador-decodificador y puentes h. para controlar los servos
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-459584523-modulo-rf-433-mhz-emisor-y-receptor-p-arduino-pic-proyectos-_JM_


----------



## sdel (May 22, 2013)

Si, funcionan.

Espero te sirva este ejemplo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

Saludos


----------



## arthword (May 28, 2013)

Hola buenos días; necesito hacer un carrito de control remoto que además de tu dirigirlo hacer que este de una vuelta en círculos con un boton y con otro boton que haga una trayectoria formando un ocho; alguna idea para hacerlo? estaba pensando en hacerlo con un contador para hacer el círculo y con otro contador reversible para hacer el ocho, pero tengo una duda; ¿como puedo manejar el cambio de dirección? Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## tiago (May 28, 2013)

Hola @arthword . Bienvenido a la comunidad.

Primero: Sabrias montar un emisor - receptor capaz de transmitir y llevar a la  práctica una orden de marcha hacia adelante y marcha hacia atras?

Saludos.


----------



## arthword (May 28, 2013)

Sí eso sí lo puedo hacer, en lo único que tengo duda es en el aspecto automatico; pensaba usar un motor a pasos para la dirección. Pero me dicen que el problema es que consume mucha corriente y se bajarían rápido mis baterías; por eso no sé que otra recomendación pueda ser para la dirección es mi principal duda.
Gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## tiago (May 29, 2013)

OK, plantea un desarrollo, y esquematiza tu proyecto. A partir de ahí, puedes obtener ayuda para su perfecciona miento y puesta en marcha.

Lee tambien *aquí *para plantear correctamente tus inquietudes.

Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 9, 2013)

Hola a tod@s!
Yo también tengo un coche de radio control. Pero tengo un problema con él. Resulta que apenas gira (tanto derecha como izquierda). Si lo dejo pulsando sólo derecha o izquierda responde bien. Pero si acciono hacia adelante (o hacia atrás) manteniendo el sentido y girando a la vez (derecha o izquierda), el coche no gira y sigue recto. Es como si el motor de direcció perdiera fuerza.
Espero que alguien me ayude.
Un saludo.


----------



## Marce (Sep 9, 2013)

Es por tonos? o como usas los mandos? yo estoy diseñando los pcbs èste
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-repector-rf-4-canales-10835/
es viejo el post, diseñe todo, emisor, receptor y filtros, solo tengo armado emisor y receptor, pero me faltan capacitores para terminarlos, funciona en tonos, cada canal es un tono, y funciona a 72mhz, tal vez tu problema sea que al ser por tonos cause alguna interferencia o no los distinga, tenes el esquema de tu auto?


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola Marce! Pues la verdad es que no tengo esquema. Es un cochechito que me regalaron hace años. Y ahora le toca a mi hijo disfrutar de él. Sé que funciona a 27 Mhz, eso pone en el mando. Sino estoy equivocado este coche es de 4 canales. Le he hecho unos cambios. Le he cambiado las luces por leds.
¿Cómo me podría asegurar para saber que distingue bien los tonos?
Aquí te dejo unas fotos del coche:

Gracias de antemano y un fuerte saludo para tod@s!!


----------



## Marce (Sep 10, 2013)

Buenas daniel, estube leyendo el datasheet del integrado, lleva  2 puentes H, por eso en la foto 10 se ven tantos transistores, los pines 6 y 7 del rx 2b manejan izquierda y derecha (pagina 9 del datasheet) sinceramente no se mucho pero, yo revisaria primero el motor y los engranajes y sino revisaria los transistores del puente H
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/154572/SILAN/RX-2B.html


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola de nuevo. He comprobado el motor de dirección y sus engranajes. Funcionan prefectamente. Ahora me queda comprobar los transistores. ¿Cómo me recomiendas que los revise? ¿Mido la impedancia del patillaje de cada uno o mejor el voltaje?
¡Agradezco mucho tu ayuda Marce! ¡Un saludo!


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola Daniel, yo revisaria los 2 transistores c945, Q7,8,9,10 tambien forman parte del puente H, y revisaria si no estan en cortocircuito, no viste ninguna soldadura partida? o algo raro?, ah, y este problema lo tubo desde que le pusiste leds, o empezo a funcionar mal tiempo despues de esa modificacion?


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2013)

No vi nada raro. Ninguna soldadura partida o rota. Lo único que he visto ha sido que al conectarle los 9 voltios con mi fuente de alimentación al circuito receptor, al girar la dirección funciona bien, en cambio si le doy para adelate o atrás, la fuente salta como si hubiera un corto  
Antes de la modificación de los leds, ya tenía el problema que te comenté al comienzo. De todas maneras, insisto, ¿cómo me aconsejas que revise los transitores?¿Midiendo su impedancia, voltaje, ...?


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

A que te referis con medir la impedancia? yo los desmontaria y revisaria si estan en corto, (tester en escala diodo)


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2013)

Me refiero a medir en escala de ohmios en el tester para medir su resistencia


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Si te marca infinito midiendo las patas en diferentes posiciones es porque estan en corto, solo tenes que desmontarlos y medirlos.
PD; no tenes alguna una corazonada de cual puede ser la falla?
 yo me iria al puente H


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2013)

Acabo de hacerle una modificación al coche. Resulta que hasta ahora cuando iba hacia atrás iba a una velocidad inferior en comparación a la que tiene cuando va hacia adelante. He unido el VDD2 con el positivo de la batería y ahora el coche corre más rápido que antes.
Eso sí, el problema de acelerar y girar a la vez (no responde al girar) persiste.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 12, 2013)

¡¡Eureka!!
Por fin encontré el fallo de dirección. Os mostraré las fotos.
Como podréis ver en las fotos, las resistencias del circuito están en posición vertical, supongo que para ocupar menos espacio en la superficie de la placa. Por eso me he fijado que algunas resistencias que estaban algo torcidas, tocaban unas con otras. Por eso, como veréis en la segunda foto, he decidido ponerles tubo termorrectráctil en algunas de ellas. Así que misterio resuelto. Ahora el coche va rapídisimo y gira perfecto.
Muchas gracias Marce por tus comentarios.
¡¡Un saludo!!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 12, 2013)

En la Electronica hay que usar todos los sentidos   a mi me pasó algo similar con un minicomponente que me llevaron para reparar... le saque la tapa lateral, baje el manual de servicio, medi las tensiones en el trafo, placa del ampli, todo bien, agarro la linterna para examinar mejor... oh sorpresa... la placa frontal partida


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 18, 2016)

Saludos amigos en esta ocasión ando con un proyecto de un carro a control remoto el cual trabaja con un motor a gasolina y el acelerador con la dirección trabajan con servo motores he buscado información sobre esos carros RC y solo la parte mecánica y de construcción he encontrado pero nada de la parte electrónica si alguien sabe de algún circuito que trabaje en 27MHz para radio control con servo motores le agradeceré la ayuda


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 19, 2016)

pues yo se que existen radio controles para RC como los futaba y sus respectivos receptores que tienen drivers de servos.


----------

